# Official Raw Discussion Thread 12/6



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

With his freshly acquired WWE Title literally hanging in the balance, new champion The Miz leveraged his ringside allies - Alex Riley and even a physically intervening Michael Cole - to claim victory in his TLC Match against WWE Hall of Famer Jerry Lawler.

Behold the new king: Sheamus. After triumphing in an eight-man tournament featuring Superstars from both Raw and SmackDown, The Celtic Warrior is the 2010 King of the Ring.

Discuss.​


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for raw tonight.

Daniel Bryan and Brie Bella vs Ted DiBiase and Maryse.

David Hart Smith vs Tyson Kidd.

Santino Marella with Tamina vs William Regal.

Sheamus vs John Morrison in a no dq match.

Wade Barrett vs Randy Orton.


----------



## palmaster65 (Dec 6, 2010)

mizz for wwe title


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

The Miz to defend his WWE title in a ladder match against Arn Anderson.

John Cena still being the main focus of the show, even though he is fired.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Raw should be good, there again it should be good every week, we know how that turns out.

But yeah, failure champ Miz, good for the Lolz. SHEAMUS, KING OF THE RING!! John Cena: Vigilante. My Otungaaa fix. That be enough for me.


----------



## DinoBravo87 (Aug 16, 2010)

Very interested to see where the Cole/Lawler story goes. Sheamus as the new kotr, Miz talking shit. And of course I'm wondering if Cena will be able to get a ticket for tonights show. Could be tougher than last week to get in


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

> I will be at Raw tomorrow in Louisville. Got a somethin 4 the miz


 - Randy Orton's Twitter.

/ALL I CARE ABOUT ATM


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Triple H? GM? Ahh, who am I kidding?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I can't wait to see Orton slaughter The Jizz.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll go with my usual lowly predictions of a Cena heel turn, Trips returning and the GM being revealed. If these three things don't happen I'll riot because If I predicted them to happen they better happen.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Orton is going to fuck Miz up lol. Also we will have KING SEAMUS. And of course John or Juan or that Cena kid floating around attacking ppl. Should be a good show!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Otunga betrays Nexus.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

It will be great when Cole puts on another heel promo and thus also putting The Miz over further. The era of awesomeness!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

JR return plz.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

Lawler send off, Matthews call up to RAW, and Miz pwning orton will do nicely.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> JR return plz.


Hopefully.:sad:


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

I hope a new Morrison/Sheamus match is set for TLC.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Put the Pride of Puerto Rico on this show plz.

Michael Cole to start the show w/ an in ring promo.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

How many hours until this starts?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

a little less than 5 hours. Its only a 2 hour show. But I believe next week is another 3 hour show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, there's another 3 hour Raw soon. The one where they have to feed the stars egos with trophies.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I hope these three hour shows aren't a sign of RAW going three hours permanently. That would be terrible.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh good I love The Slammy's, I'm really hoping HBK makes an apearance to accept his award.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, pretty sure next week is Slammy night.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I think they have a set number of 3 hour shows they have to do each year and for whatever reason they have left them all to the end or decided to them a week apart.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah next weeks show is the 3 hour slammy episode. To be quite honest I'm sick of being flooded with an extra hour of advertisements.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I know some of the time the WWE doesn't have a choice in doing three hour shows, they are told to do one by the channel. 

3 in 5 weeks is too much to be sure.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

The more three-hour shows, the better. I think from a business standpoint I'd avise them to only do 3-hour shows every once in a while but from my perspective as a fan - the more the merrier.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

WE WANT JUAN
WE WANT JUAN
WE WANT JUAN


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Dunno if I can keep my eye lids awake for tonights show, down some caffeine pills and I should be good to go :lmao... Got no expectations for tonight just like every show, so all good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hope this RAW can coincide with the RAW's of the last three weeks which were all great.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

- Hoping for HHH but they're probably just going to continue Sheamus/Morrison.
- Miz/Orton and Cole/Lawler interactions should be good. 
- Don't care about the Cena/Nexus shit anymore.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> - Hoping for HHH but they're probably just going to continue Sheamus/Morrison.
> - Miz/Orton and Cole/Lawler interactions should be good.
> - Don't care about the Cena/Nexus shit anymore.


Agreed on all three although I'm quite enjoying Cena just randomly attacking the shit out of them lol. It would be nice to see Trips back though. And Cole/Lawler should be great not to mention Miz/Orton.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WTF?

My cable is advertising the Slammy Awards for tonight.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Got me drinks all ready for tonight


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Ownage™ said:


> - H*oping for HHH but they're probably just going to continue Sheamus/Morrison*.
> - Miz/Orton and Cole/Lawler interactions should be good.
> - Don't care about the Cena/Nexus shit anymore.


Yeah, still a bit soon for a Triple H return, I'd expect him to make his first appearence back at TLC or the following Raw at the earliest.


----------



## andy1411 (Mar 25, 2010)

Should be a really good RAW tonight, been very impressed with it recently, can't wait to see what happens with Lawler and Cole. Also you can never go wrong with Punk on commentary or Miz as champion. Really want to watch it live but got an exam in the morning so it's gonna have to be Sky plus.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> Yeah, still a bit soon for a Triple H return, I'd expect him to make his first appearence back at TLC or the following Raw at the earliest.


I'm actually expecting him to be a surprise entrant at the Rumble. Seamus goes on a rampage eliminating everybody in his way. He clears the ring. 

5

4

3

2

1

**BUZZZZ**

DUN.....TIME TO PLAY THE GAME!

Trips returns, takes a fit, beats the crap out of him and eliminates them both while proceeding to kick his ass all over the arena.

Well, that's what I'm predicting lol.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I'm actually expecting him to be a surprise entrant at the Rumble. Seamus goes on a rampage eliminating everybody in his way. He clears the ring.
> 
> 5
> 
> ...


It's not entirely unlikely but it would mean their next match would almost certainly be in the Elimination Chamber which isn't the best place for them to settle things, a one-on-one encounter at the Rumble would be better from that perspective, as well as clearing the field for a new winner, someone who isn't already established. Not that I expect that to happen of course.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cole to save Miz from the Viper who will come out and attack the Miz. I see the Miz taking out Orton as well since it was reported he was injured thus he's probably unable to work the match at TLC. We will probably see who he'll face at TLC tonight. It'll probably be Morrison or Bryan. You never know Triple H might come out and challenge Miz saving a already crippled Orton.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I may be a Miz mark but I still will enjoy him getting the day lights beat out of him by either a table a ladder or a chair. 

I expect a Bryan/DiBiase rematch as well .


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Cole to save Miz from the Viper who will come out and attack the Miz. I see the Miz taking out Orton as well since it was reported he was injured thus he's probably unable to work the match at TLC. We will probably see who he'll face at TLC tonight. It'll probably be Morrison or Bryan. You never know Triple H might come out and challenge Miz saving a already crippled Orton.


then what would sheamus do?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

After the burial of Juan Cena I was planning on boycotting WWE.
I guess I'll give them ONE MORE chance and watch tonight.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

I hope for a lengthy Miz promo where someone eventually challenges him for the title. Then he proceeds to beat them but with the help of Riley. Also, I hope that security throws Cena out of the building and/or the WWE press charges on him if he shows up tonight. Damn, everyone else who has a "fired" angle stays off my damn television. Why can't Cena? Go home and freshen up your gimmick. People really just need a break from him.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

After last weeks heroic defense of the WWE title. Miz takes on May Young in what will no doubt be another epic encounter


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Silent Servant said:


> I hope for a lengthy Miz promo where someone eventually challenges him for the title. Then he proceeds to beat them but with the help of Riley. Also, I hope that security throws Cena out of the building and/or the WWE press charges on him if he shows up tonight. Damn, everyone else who has a "fired" angle stays off my damn television. Why can't Cena? Go home and freshen up your gimmick. *People *really just need a break from him.


Those People arent the ones the wwe gives a damn about


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Fatal 4 Way Tag Match for the Tag Titles tonight.

WWE.com.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

perro said:


> then what would sheamus do?


Isn't Sheamus still a heel? I guess feud with Morrison or Bryan depending on who takes on the Miz.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Which teams?


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

It dident say which teams. its the last line in the Orton on Raw Feature on there homepage.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Dug2356 said:


> Fatal 4 Way Tag Match for the Tag Titles tonight.
> 
> WWE.com.


sooo 

Nexus

Koslov/Santino

The Usos

annnnd?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Who's in the Fatal 4 Way for the Tag Team Titles? 

Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel will lose the titles tonight. I'm hoping they lose it to the new team of Mark Henry and Ezekiel Jackson.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Who's in the Fatal 4 Way for the Tag Team Titles?
> 
> Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel will lose the titles tonight. I'm hoping they lose it to the new team of Mark Henry and Ezekiel Jackson.


only if they call them selves Domination


----------



## gaychild (Aug 16, 2009)

perro said:


> sooo
> 
> Nexus
> 
> ...


mark henry and big zeke


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

All I want is when Sheamus is celebrating his King of the Ring win, HHH's music hits and he comes down and beats the shit of Sheamus.

Its only a little wish, please make it happen WWE.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mark Henry and Yoshi Tatsu obviously since they beat the champs last week.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

But they can take out Yoshi before the match and then his replacement.....This right here is domination!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Wouldn't mind if Henry and Tatsu won the titles.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Alicks said:


> All I want is when Sheamus is celebrating his King of the Ring win, HHH's music hits and he comes down and beats the shit of Sheamus.
> 
> Its only a little wish, please make it happen WWE.


That is the last thing I want. It seems so obvious now that that is the plan that I am no longer interested in it. I hope WWE swerves us and HHH's return has nothing to do with Sheamus.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> Wouldn't mind if Henry and Tatsu won the titles.


Yoshi with Gold = Good thing


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm pleased they might start using Tatsu, if only they could do the same with Primo. 

Wouldn't mind any of those teams winning, the Uso's are the most talented though.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Silent Servant said:


> That is the last thing I want. It seems so obvious now that that is the plan that I am no longer interested in it. I hope WWE swerves us and HHH's return has nothing to do with Sheamus.


I want it happen because its the most logical thing to happen. Sheamus put him out of action back at Mania and has bragged a fair few times since so if HHH was to just come back and totally ignore what he did would be extremely illogical.

I'm all for swerves, but we're in 2010. Not the middle of the attitude era.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

just to make sure, is it on at 2am?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe they'll debut Hunico & Epico? Or the South Beach Boys?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Koslov and Santino should win the tag team champion with help from Tamina.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nexus v Santinlov v Usos v The re-formation of the Hart Dynasty.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Maybe they'll debut Hunico & Epico? *Or the South Beach Boys?*


Don't get my hopes up for DY actually making a Raw appearance.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Jordo said:


> just to make sure, is it on at 2am?


Yes, until 4.15 in the UK.

Although the extra 15 minutes mean nothing and usual finishes at about 4.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Magsimus said:


> Don't get my hopes up for DY actually making a Raw appearance.


That's the team of Darren Young and Michael Tarver correct? I'd love to see that. Tarver has excellent mic skills and I honestly felt he was the backbone of Nexus when Barett wasn't talking. He has the skills to be a huge draw, I'm not so sure about Young though...but it wouldn't bother me at all if Tarver took him along for the ride.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> I'm pleased they might start using Tatsu, if only they could do the same with Primo.
> 
> Wouldn't mind any of those teams winning, the Uso's are the most talented though.


you dont mean individually do you?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Silent Servant said:


> That's the team of Darren Young and Michael Tarver correct? I'd love to see that. Tarver has excellent mic skills and I honestly felt he was the backbone of Nexus when Barett wasn't talking. He has the skills to be a huge draw, I'm not so sure about Young though...but it wouldn't bother me at all if Tarver took him along for the ride.


Young and Percy Watson, though I hope to see a Tarver return very soon. 



perro said:


> you dont mean individually do you?


About the Uso's? No I mean as a team, since we're talking about tag team wrestling.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Young and Percy Watson, though I hope to see a Tarver return very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> About the Uso's? No I mean as a team, since we're talking about tag team wrestling.


Just Clarifying 


I want Tarver to feud with DB as Soon as he gets back


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Tarver and Bryan could have an incredible fued. If they were to start building it now, I could even see it as a "show stealer" at Mania. Time to bring some prestige back to the U.S. Title. I would want to see Tarver going over though.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I want Sheffield to return more than I do Tarver, he really elevated Nexus to being a much more badass stable, when he got injured they lost a lot of steam and I can't wait to see what he does when he gets back.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah Sheifeild really started impressing me once he stooped acting like a cowboy

screw Mason Ryan, Sheifeld is real Batista 2.0


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Alicks said:


> Yes, until 4.15 in the UK.
> 
> Although the extra 15 minutes mean nothing and usual finishes at about 4.


Cheers


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Things I expect to see tonight
Miz and Orton announced in some kind of match
Sheamus and Morrison announced as a number one contender match for Royal Rumble 

Things I would like to see
HHH return hype to begin
Michael Tarver or Skip Sheffield return in some kind of capacity

I have no idea what esle we will see but I hope we get surprised.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I hope they do a follow-up of Ted/Maryse backstage segment from last week, i wonder if WWE will give Ted a new direction to his character, maybe they should spice it up a bit, he still can be a rich boy but now with a no-nonsense badass personality and doesn't take no shit from nobody. I'd love to see that from him.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

They should have Maryse leave him for the miz and heave Ted turn vase via pitty


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> They should have Maryse leave him for the miz and have Ted turn face via pity


No, fuck that. I don't want Maryse ruining Miz's promos.

Besides, he's got a lackey and a commentator who interferes on his behalf already, what the hell purpose would she have?


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow I actually forgot all about the Ted Dibase angle, maybe they will bring in his brother and they can start a tag team. Yes it will be a step down but if Cody Rhodes could do it then so can Dibase. Also we can't forget the required Big Zeke squash against somebody


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Prospekt's March said:


> I hope they do a follow-up of Ted/Maryse backstage segment from last week, i wonder if WWE will give Ted a new direction to his character, maybe they should spice it up a bit, he still can be a rich boy but now with a no-nonsense badass personality and doesn't take no shit from nobody. I'd love to see that from him.


It's just an argument. Much like in 07 when John Morrison then Nitro, yelled at Melina and told her to shut up but that didn't end their on-screen relationship until Morrison was drafted to another brand.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I wonder what random Tag Teams we'll see tonight.. fpalm


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

> Originally posted by Pyro
> 
> No, fuck that. I don't want Maryse ruining Miz's promos.
> Besides, he's got a lackey and a commentator who interferes on his behalf already, what the hell purpose would she have?


She could be the final piece of his entourage if you would, if she just stands there and looks hot and he constantly throws that in our face then she will have served the only possibly purpose she serves nowadays.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

watching England muller Australia in the Ashes, only need 1 more wicket to win this test, an hour and 10 minutes to get it before I switch over to Raw.

The 4 teams will be Nexus (duh), Usos, Tatsu+Henry and Santinov (I reckon anyway)

Also Otunga and Harris will be the next to be taken out by Cena, being the last men standing last week


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

HuskyHarris said:


> watching England muller Australia in the Ashes, only need 1 more wicket to win this test, an hour and 10 minutes to get it before I switch over to Raw.
> 
> The 4 teams will be Nexus (duh), Usos, Tatsu+Henry and Santinov (I reckon anyway)
> 
> Also Otunga and Harris will be the next to be taken out by Cena, being the last men standing last week


I'm not so sure Cena will successfully take Otunga and Harris out tonight. After all, it's too predictible. I'm predicting the Nexus to use a wild card to counter.


----------



## alasagnes (May 18, 2009)

Is tonight a three hour RAW or is it next week?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> No, fuck that. I don't want Maryse ruining Miz's promos.
> 
> Besides, he's got a lackey and a commentator who interferes on his behalf already, what the hell purpose would she have?





Mr Amazing said:


> She could be the final piece of his entourage if you would, if she just stands there and looks hot and he constantly throws that in our face then she will have served the only possibly purpose she serves nowadays.


What Amazing said


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Nexus4Life said:


> I'm not so sure Cena will successfully take Otunga and Harris out tonight. After all, it's too predictible. I'm predicting the Nexus to use a wild card to counter.


I hope so, basically Cena turning up uninvited is making a mockery of Barrett, and the whole angle itself.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

So this is starting in an hours time I gather? Damn, thought it would start now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> What Amazing said


So you want her to be with Miz just so she can stand there and do nothing? 

How productive.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> It's just an argument. Much like in 07 when John Morrison then Nitro, yelled at Melina and told her to shut up but that didn't end their on-screen relationship until Morrison was drafted to another brand.


Oh well, i didn't remember that Nitro/Melina segment but i think you're most likely right. And also, Ted and Maryse are NXT pros now so they probably won't break-up anytime soon, and also despite kissing each other several times before, their relationship never really gave impression that these two have strong on-screen personal bond (i know she's a goldigger, but still...), there's just something missing in this couple, so i'm afraid people will react to their break-up the same way they reacted to Hart Dynasty split up and that's not a good thing if they want to turn Ted face through that way.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> So this is starting in an hours time I gather? Damn, thought it would start now.


50 minutes yeah, England just got the last wicket as well, so I'm sat here waiting for 50 minutes doing nothing...

*unzips*


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

@EmaLee_Renee I will be at Raw tomorrow in Louisville. Got a somethin 4 the miz 
4:24 PM Dec 5th via HootSuite in reply to EmaLee_Renee


From orton. so much for injury


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

They should have Miz and Daniel Boring wrestle with a Miz squash. Then a few chair shots to Boring for cheap heat and laughs from me.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> So you want her to be with Miz just so she can stand there and do nothing?
> 
> How productive.


the miz gets another thing to brag about, and to rube in out faces, plus the more people following him around the bigger deal he looks like


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> They should have Miz and Daniel Boring wrestle with a Miz squash. Then a few chair shots to Boring for cheap heat and laughs from me.


If Bryans Boring then i would hate to think what Miz is. And thats coming from a Miz fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> the miz gets another thing to brag about, and to rube in out faces, plus the more people following him around the bigger deal he looks like


Yeah, because Maryse is going to make The Miz look like a bigger deal. The woman who's hung around the biggest nobody in the business for 6+ months is going to make a guy who's held every singles title on his brand in the space of 1 calendar year look like a bigger deal. 

He doesn't need her to brag about, and frankly, she's fucking horrible. I don't want her anywhere near him and neither should you.



> If Bryans Boring then i would hate to think what Miz is. And thats coming from a Miz fan.


Massively charismatic, something that Bryan isn't...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, because Maryse is going to make The Miz look like a bigger deal. The woman who's hung around the biggest nobody in the business for 6+ months is going to make a guy who's held every singles title on his brand in the space of 1 calendar year look like a bigger deal.
> 
> He doesn't need her to brag about, and frankly, she's fucking horrible. I don't want her anywhere near him and neither should you.


Shes hot thogh, and imagine the promos if he was world champ and she got the Divas belt back while Riley held the US title


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Keep Maryse away from Miz but keep her with Ted,
the less time spent on them individually the better.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

perro said:


> Shes hot thogh, and imagine the promos if he was world champ and she got the Divas belt back while Riley held the US title


I can imagine the fan reaction "Oh sweet god no."

He doesn't need her and he doesn't need to look like he has La Familia.

EDIT: besides why would he? this chick on screen spent months deriding him for not being 'good enough' if anything she should try to get back with him and he should go "Yeah no"


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> They should have Miz and Daniel Boring wrestle with a Miz squash. Then a few chair shots to Boring for cheap heat and laughs from me.


I hope your referring to mic work, because in the ring "Daniel Boring" is about 10 times more exciting than Miz.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Maryse is a very good looking woman. 

For that reason alone she needs to be seen more. End of.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Alicks said:


> I hope your referring to mic work, because in the ring "Daniel Boring" is about 10 times more exciting than Miz.


He puts me to sleep when I see him.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Onmi said:


> I can imagine the fan reaction "Oh sweet god no."
> 
> He doesn't need her and he doesn't need to look like he has La Familia.
> 
> EDIT: besides why would he? this chick on screen spent months deriding him for not being 'good enough' if anything she should try to get back with him and he should go "Yeah no"


ok that would be pretty entertaining to see i must admit, lol


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Miz has got 2 props already to keep him relevant, he doesn't really need another.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I totally hope Yoshi and WSM win the titles tonight. Tatsu is one of my favorites and I always expected big things from him coming out of the ecw brand. He deserves more TV time, hopefully they win this one 

Only other thing to possibly look forward to would be Bryan maybe defending against DiBiase.

As a loyal RAW fan, I have never missed a show although things are not as great as they once were.... 

*SAVE_US_Again.Y2F'nJ!*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Just want to put it out there now, if Trips returns tonight I'm totally claiming first dibs on the gifs! Then again, not a lot of you will probably want them in the first place lol.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Question is RAW going to get killed by Jets vs Patriots?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

KnowYourRole said:


> Question is RAW going to get killed by Jets vs Patriots?


A fake sport vs. America's most popular sport featuring two good teams?

What do you think?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> Question is RAW going to get killed by Jets vs Patriots?


Most definitely.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

On NXT Cole said he'd address his actions in full on RAW. Should be interesting.


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

> Orignally posted by Magsimus
> Miz has got 2 props already to keep him relevant, he doesn't really need another.


I hope the two props you are talking about are the title and Michael Cole because I think Alex Riley has become a joke.


----------



## Whake (Oct 24, 2010)

Hope for HHH tonight to spice things up. And I think Miz should be a fighting champion and defend his title again, against anyone! Maybe get Orton's rematch out of the way so we can see him against someone else at TLC. Morrison maybe? In a TLC match?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> Question is RAW going to get killed by Jets vs Patriots?


Probably, but who cares.

As long as the show is entertaining I couldn't give a fuck what the ratings are.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm calling King vs. Cole for the main event. What a superb match that would be.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Elf on before Raw?! I marked.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Alicks said:


> Probably, but who cares.
> 
> *As long as the show is entertaining I couldn't give a fuck what the ratings are.*


Thank You. i been saying this for months. if the ratings are bad then thats Vinces Problem not ours. just enjoy the show.


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

There is nothing about the Miz vs Orton that I find appealing in any way, I think at least we should add Sheamus as a reward for him winning the King of the Ring, but where would that leave JOMO fatal four way, but they already have a pay per view for that


----------



## Luit (Dec 7, 2010)

HHH! HHH! HHH!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I wonder if Cole actually hates doing NXT. :lmao


----------



## Luit (Dec 7, 2010)

^ Who wouldn't hate doing NXT?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Starting with king lobster?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Haha, that head turn from Sheamus was hilarious.

Here we go!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wooT! here we go


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

God that suit :lmao


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Recap to start the show.


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Michael Cole to punk out the King in the first segment?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Love the music for these promos lately.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Was that a Punk facepalm? A gif must be made.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The Striker said:


> God that suit :lmao


This. :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

my stream is choppy


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Luit said:


> HHH! HHH! HHH!


Very amusing if imagined phonetically.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

God the wwe promo team is my inspiration they can make everything so much more intresting


----------



## Luit (Dec 7, 2010)

Let's go!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao where is cole


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Jerry still here.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Punk and King on commentary.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SJFC said:


> Was that a Punk facepalm? A gif must be made.


Seconded


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Starting without Michael Cole is not a good sign


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

no cole?!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

see if cmpunk improved


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WWE promos can make anything look good. Hahaha.
I figured it would be Cole and Punk......
oh here we go!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I quit, am calling it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A Charles Manson t shirt.

Oh, Punk. <3


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

cole


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Dammit punk Make up ur mind 

no one wants u as a face commentator


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

That a Manson shirt? Yeah, I'm no longer a fan of CM Punk.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

CM punk is wearing the Axl Rose charlie dont surf shirt, fuck he's awesome


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

it looks like cole has the night off.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Listen. to. that. heat.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

"I've been wrestling with this all week long."

If his actions last week didn't kick him off commentary forever, using that word sure will.


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

Theres Cole


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cole is tremendously over as a heel.*


----------



## Luit (Dec 7, 2010)

Zatiel said:


> Very amusing if imagined phonetically.


If you say so big Zat.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

HOW COULD YOU!?


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't worry Cole you still have the Cole miners


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Awesome!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Cole can't quit Miz.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

haha michael cole


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

CM Punk has a Manson shirt on!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

"the Way he Feels about the Miz"

:side:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Gasp. Cole said "wrestling". Unclean! Unclean!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

haha he sounds like a ... saying that


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

'I will not apologise for the way I feel about The Miz.'

Gaydar is going mad here.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I will not apologize for the way I feel about The Miz's suit.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I really hope Cole, Miz and Riley make a stable.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Son? Not boyfriend? Haha. I kid I kid.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao this is awesome


----------



## J-Co (Dec 5, 2010)

I really hate Michael Cole. Remember when his worthless ass was just a backstage jobber that The Rock threw a t-shirt over his head?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cole is the most over/best heel in the WWE right now :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cole the heat magnet!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

God this sucks bad...


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Charles Manson shirt? Nice.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I got kicked out of my stream for being a guest, too many people


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

"Miz.. I am your father."


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cole did what he did because he can't stop sucking the Miz off.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole: You don't understand the love I have for Miz....Miz....I love the Miz. I want to marry him. Miz....will you have me?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I never imagined Raw could open with a Michael Cole promo.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

This is cringy


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Michael Cole > life


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Cole ( in Rikishi voice) I did it for the Miz


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cole getting good heat

CAUGHT UP IN THE EMOTION OF THE MOMENT


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

You know regardless of what you think about this angle, whether positive or negative... the fact that it involves the WORLD FUCKING TITLE makes it a joke.

Keep story lines like this in the mid card, not in the WORLD FUCKING TITLE picture.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Now this is were Cole should be. The role of the heel manager. Listen to that heat.

Listening to him just ONCE every week is better than listening to him the ENTIRE show.


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

Falkono said:


> God this sucks bad...


fuck off and watch something else then, stop hating for fuck all reason, this is awesome


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Cole is Kaybaing it up right now hard.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

"It was like my own son won the W.W.E. Championship."

The Miz calls Cole "Daddy?"

I figured it would be the other way around.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Punk better not be turning Face over this..


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, Michael Cole is a more over heel than the WWE Champion!


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Sneak attack by the Miz calling it right now


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

miz vs lawler rematch......


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

How Cole?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cole's freakishly over as a heel.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Good heat for Cole here. 

Coleminer
|
|
|
v

sign, pretty awesome.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Que the idiot heel marks to suck Cole's dick. Seriously, if he's going to heel it up thenhe should be a manager, not lead commentator.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cole has better mic skills than most of the roster by far.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

you were the headline jerry


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Michael Cole is the biggest heel in the company


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Journalists'' :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole, the broadcast journalist getting more heat than the "sports entertainers"


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Punk: "I'm not going to stop you."

Good man, Punk.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

hmmm i kinda agree with cole


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

michael cole reminds me of kenny banya

'JERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRY'


----------



## Luit (Dec 7, 2010)

Woot go Cole.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

That's because Lawler is a wrestler....not like you Cole who can't wrestle to save himself.

Cole gives Miz moments every night.

Jerry should apologize by shoving his crown up Cole's ass



PUNK IS THE GM!!!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cole should be the GM, he's fucking awesome.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

AND I QUOTE - CM PUNK


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

PUNK READING THE GM EMAIL :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Punk reading the general managers email! Awesomeeee.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHO'S GOING TO READ IT????

GET IT PUNK!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

AND PUNK QUOTES!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Punk reading it out hahahahahahaha


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

CM Punk reading email = ratings


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Cole has good mic skills!


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

punk with the laptop


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Hahaha @ Punk.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao im loving this


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

hello everybody :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Woah Punk lost weight...and he's definitely not fucking 6'1".


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

How to get over on WF...

step one) become heel
step two) there is only one step


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Punk reading the emails! 

Best RAW Ever.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

good crowd tonight


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

lol at punk!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

GM Punk!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cole approves!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL punk doing the GM. 

heaps of pops


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Vintage Punk!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

giggs said:


> fuck off and watch something else then, stop hating for fuck all reason, this is awesome


For no reason?? Seriously....

We have a world title angle with 2 announcers....The acting is piss poor. 

This sucks bad. It is cringe worthy horrible.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

PUNK! :lmao


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

This crowd is fucking amazing, love it.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm guessing Orton punts Cole tonight..


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

crowd is good so far....


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

where are we going with this?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hug it out bro!


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

King going to get fired


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Punk is on fire right now and he hasn't even said that much to this point.

Please dear God don't put Cole back in that seat. Raw is FINALLY excellent!


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

Charles Manson shirt. CM Punk has lost his mind :lmao


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

an awesome start to raw, cole rocks on the mic, the crowd is awesome, good segment, lets hope it countiunes throughout the night.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole reminds me of Mr. Bean for some reason.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

this is some good shit right here from everybody, from cole, lawler and punk


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL @ punk mocking Cole, he is showing great personality there.

Also this rules Cole out as GM


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

And I quote, Punk is the man!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

who is this gm damnit

punk is gold


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cole Miner sign! Haha.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

God, Cole would make such a great smarmy manager.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

im amazed cole is keeping a straight face


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole Miner in the front row lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

holding hands


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep orton's going to punt cole


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ORTON AM MARKING


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This is how you make Commentator Interesting in 2010.

Ratings Up.

This crowd is sooo hot right now.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

RKO THE FUCK OUT OF COLE!!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ORTON. hahahahahahaha...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Man, so glad to see Orton for once...


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Michael Cole hit with RKO equals ratings


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

wait...why would orton care?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

..........................................................................................................................................RKO TIME COLE


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Orton!?! I just...marked for Orton. What IS this raw?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh shit


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

orton? this shit just got serious!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Randy Orton is secretly a Cole Minor, Heel turn over Cole.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I thought it was gonna be Bryan. I'm sad yet intrigued.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Randy Orton? What the hell?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKO BITCHES! THE FUCKING MAN, RANDY ORTON!!!

(mark moment over)


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Orton? Get the rematch out of the way, and we'll move onto something new for TLC hopefully.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

RKO on Cole


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cole's about to get RKO'd. Hahahahaha.


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

eh boreton to kill the segment


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> I'm guessing Orton punts Cole tonight..


Winner


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Why would Cole and Orton have a beef with each other?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

why would orton give a crap about cole helping to beat jerry?


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank God Orton's here!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This crowd is damn impressive thus far


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Punt him!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THE VIPER 

VINTAGE ORTON IS GOING TO PUNT ME IN THE HEAD


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Orton's gonna take a dump on Cole.


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

I thought it was going to be Daniel Bryan


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

just RKO his ass already!!!!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Michael Cole reverses the RKO and hits the Skullcrushin' Finale!!!!


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow the promo has come to a screeching halt hasn't it?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

blandy mcbland on the microphone


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Bruze said:


> eh boreton to kill the segment


my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Keep thinking that Randy.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Orton's face saying alot alike. He MANNED up and swallowed that down like it hurt.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

RKO him Randy!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> who is this gm damnit














> punk is gold


Yes, yes he is.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

massive pop for miz


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Miz /w Cole vs. Randy Orton w/ Lawler at TLC?


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Since when the fuck cole has mic skills now


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

FX™ said:


> Michael Cole reverses the RKO and hits the Skullcrushin' Finale!!!!


:lmao


----------



## Suhlooshun (Nov 2, 2010)

Down on your knees Cole. AWESOME!!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

YES! MIZ


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

why does Riley have the briefcase


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL riley still has the case for some random reason


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

The crowd is HOT tonight


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Why are they still making Riley carry the MITB contract? He cashed it in!


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Que idiot heel marks who hate Orton now that he is a face even though they loved him as a heel. All of you are fucking idiots.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

And this party just took a turn for the douche!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Did anyone just hear and see the girl in a white shirt scream her head off for The Miz? Hahahaha


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

gotta say this crowd is fkn awesome

lol that suit


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

why do they carry the briefcase still?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

still has the case :lmao


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I Hear Voices said:


> I thought it was going to be Daniel Bryan


I'd be so down for that.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God it's so creepy....Miz & Riley look related


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

thank goodness. Save us miz from randy voice


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

miz is really tan...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why does Riley still have the briefcase?

I guess to hold the lube and dildos.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol I don't even know why Riley still has a job. *


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Someone needs to talk to Miz about his wardrobe. And then about his wrestling abilities.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

No Bluetooth this week


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Get Alex Riley off my tv screen


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

FX™ said:


> Michael Cole reverses the RKO and hits the Skullcrushin' Finale!!!!



LMAO!! I want to make Michael Cole in Fire Pro Wrestling now, giving him The Miz's moveset. Haha


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Don't remind everyone that the man who lost the MITB match was champ before the actual winner!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Even if Randy RKOs Cole or not this segment has NO JUSTICE if Cole is back on commentary. Other than the throwback Raw this has so far been the best Raw of the year. KEEP COLE'S ASS OFF COMMENTARY.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Riley looking for a black guy to htit he with briefcase. RUN BLACK REF! RUN


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

holy orange miz


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

thealphacolt said:


> Que idiot heel marks who hate Orton now that he is a face even though they loved him as a heel. All of you are fucking idiots.


THIS.


HAHA, riley got OWNED!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

A Riley? :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

heh Riley got pwnd


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

One leg am sure he was standing on two


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

WHY THE FUCK DOES A RY have the MiTB case ???????????????


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice briefcase 

Haha he's gonna get squashed again.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

A-Ri looks familiar...

hmm

that's it


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Why am I happy to see that uncharismatic botch monkey Miz... maybe because he is STILL more interesting than Orton.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I think you should think of a new quote Gay Rod


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Riley gonna get squashed...


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

So we get a Alex Riley squash, what the hell does go A Ry mean?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

OOOOOOOOO NEW CATCH PHRASE!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Orton owned Riley :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

a-ri to job out to an rko in 5 seconds


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

alex riley needs to lay off the spray on tan. jesus


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What the F does that mean?? hahaha


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh shit, this segment is GLORIOUS!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wouldn't go A-Ri. That sounds gay.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Just got in! Anyone mind filling me in on the first 15min?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Is it...gonna be a...TLC match?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Hajduk1911 said:


> why does Riley have the briefcase


Riley loves to hold Miz's purse...

Riley looks like...










RKO RKO RKO RKO RKO RKO RKO!!!!


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

rko!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

YES!!!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Marked the fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk out


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

R.I.P Michael Cole.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

okay awesome segment, all around.
Quality stuff right there, from everyone, and yes even randy.


----------



## Suhlooshun (Nov 2, 2010)

LOL GIF THAT COLE RKO NOW.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

WHAT AN RKO!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''can go A-Ri''  is that a play on words I'm missing or is he just talking shite?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

MysticRVD said:


> Just got in! Anyone mind filling me in on the first 15min?


Punk read an email from the anonymous general manager :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YOU BASTARD!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

LMAO WHAT THE FUCK WAS COLES LITTLE FAST FEET RUN TOWARD RANDY


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YES! HE RKO'D COLE! HAPPYFACEHAPPYFACEHAPPYFACE!


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

So I guess Michael Cole has got the night off, more CM Punk means more ratings


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cole sold that like a freaking champ!!!


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

and down goes cole


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Miz clearly didn't give a shit.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

VINTAGE.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I can't stand both of these pricks but Miz pretty much carried that promo and nice selling from Cole of the RKO.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL Cole walks right into it. NOW QUICKLY PUNT HIS HEAD OFF INTO THE 10th Row Seats


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

really good opening segment


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cole sold that so well.

Great Segment.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

(RKO COLE)

Best moment in Raw history. Epic.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Miz Dose Not Fear Orton

that Is a Refreshing change


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Miz doesn't care about Cole like he cares about him


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Orton was pretty cringe worthy on the mic imo


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

MICHAEL COLE GOT ARR KAY O'D, LULZ.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the miz does know how to hype a feud


----------



## ChristianMan16 (Mar 2, 2009)

I want an animated GIF of that RKO!


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Even if Randy RKOs Cole or not this segment has NO JUSTICE if Cole is back on commentary. Other than the throwback Raw this has so far been the best Raw of the year. KEEP COLE'S ASS OFF COMMENTARY.


I'm glad you're enjoying it, but there's only been one segment...


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> ''can go A-Ri''  is that a play on words I'm missing or is he just talking shite?


go awry

a·wry/əˈrī/Adverb
1. Away from the appropriate, planned, or expected course; amiss: "many youthful romances go awry".
2. Out of the normal or correct position; askew. More »


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Michael Cole just got RKO. Raw is officially AWESOME!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Michael Cole for WWE Champion for his fantastic WWE Champ like selling.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

FX™ said:


> LMAO WHAT THE FUCK WAS COLES LITTLE FAST FEET RUN TOWARD RANDY


I'm pretty sure King pushed him.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

btw, lolo at cole running into that rko. Orton was really good on the mic there. Told you he's best chasing.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Cole just got buried.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> Miz clearly didn't give a shit.


Looks like there will be some disputing tonight in the bedroom between those two.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I will say Miz & Riley/randy work well together so far. Really liked that segment and the crowd helped too.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Riley deserves to job out. The dumb fuck could have killed somebody on the road. And he did it twice!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I have to agree, Orton is terrible on the mic. Something just seems off, especially right now.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Orton RKOing Cole, good way to get over as a face


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, i would love to go A Ri. All of you stay hatin'


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

A-Ri....I'm sure its something similar to A-Rod (Alex Rodriguez), just a silly nickname Cole thought of


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

\__0__________________________________________________/


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> ''can go A-Ri''  is that a play on words I'm missing or is he just talking shite?


*It's a play on the word, "awry" which means something like "not according to plan".*


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The King Of Bling said:


> I can't stand both of these pricks but Miz pretty much carried that promo and nice selling from Cole of the RKO.


Miz sold the promo? Did you not hear the heat from Cole's speech?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

See that everyone, proof Randy Orton is so much more entertaining CHASING the WWE Championship. That RKO was SICK! I had to lol hard when CM Punk read the message the RAW GM wrote. Haha


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

hopefully they don't kill the momentum that first segement just delievered with a bad tag match


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

King should have taken the RKO.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats WWE, you've forgotten how to keep a superstar in character.

The moment Orton tries to deliver sarcastic quips towards his opponent is the moment he loses face. That's not his character. He's the viper, the assassin, the predator. Silent, but deadly. He thrives when he lets his actions do the talking. That's why I thought they had him make all those weird faces and pound the mat. It was rage personified.

Remember Ultimate Warrior? Remember his character? Good, now imagine him having a comedic back and forth with Ravishing Rick Rude.

It kills the character. Get the microphone out of Orton's hand. Leave the comedy to Santino.


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

KidGold17 said:


> I'm pretty sure King pushed him.


He did. I jst rewound it and watched again.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Alicks said:


> I have to agree, Orton is terrible on the mic. Something just seems off, especially right now.


he is incapable of playing a face that is what


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Why is Alex Riley Main Eventing??? That moron should be curtain jerking on Velocity!

I guess blowing the WWE Champ goes a long way!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

COLE MINERS, REVOLT!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

If only A Ri can go the way of hurricane helms


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

[MDB] said:


> See that everyone, proof Randy Orton is so much more entertaining CHASING the WWE Championship. That RKO was SICK! I had to lol hard when CM Punk read the message the RAW GM wrote. Haha


*I've been preaching this forever. 

I think the same is true for most faces. *


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

PikachuMan said:


> go awry
> 
> a·wry/əˈrī/Adverb
> 1. Away from the appropriate, planned, or expected course; amiss: "many youthful romances go awry".
> 2. Out of the normal or correct position; askew. More »


Ahhhhhh, very good. Well, not really, but at least it makes sense.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Cole did well in that segment. He has better promo skills than half the roster, including all of the wrestlers in that segment!


----------



## Ezio (Nov 21, 2010)

I hope Cole still on the mic tonight.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully that RKO was to write Cole off so it would just be a two man commentary team. I wonder if last week and this week'll be tests to see who Punk works with best.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Why is Alex Riley Main Eventing??? That moron should be curtain jerking on Velocity!
> 
> I guess blowing the WWE Champ goes a long way!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Cole getting Vicki Guererro type heat.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

this segment hopefully to be followed by a danielson match


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

JOSH MATTHEWS AND CM PUNK FUCK YEAH


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh not josh


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

he recovered faster than most wrestlers


----------



## Suhlooshun (Nov 2, 2010)

Josh: Hello guys!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

siggggh

they Screwd Striker again....


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

maryse w00t


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

Josh Mathews! awesome


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Matthews in he house!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FUCK YES THIS IS THE BEST RAW!! Josh Matthews & Punk on commentary!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Im starting to enjoy Ted's theme.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Number1Peep (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/awry


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MONEYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

JOSH MATTHEWS!
Marking out!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck this music.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Z-E-R-O reaction for DiBiase.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Good to see Josh getting his well deserved chance.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i must be the only one that likes teds new theme


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

from that awesome opening segment to a match with Ted/Maryse ?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Absolutely No Reaction..

Surprised?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

So instead of a two man team, they add Matthews? Yuck.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

haha all the commentators hate cole


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Commentary is so boring without Cole.


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

called it a bad tag team match


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Good to see Ted still has the beard~!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

WE JUST HAD A GREAT SEGMENT? WHAT CAN WE DO TO EXPAND ON THAT!

*SLAP* WHAT A STUPID QUESTION! LET'S BRING OUT TED DIBIASE!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Daniel is a pimp


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ted Blandiase. *yawn*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The twin without the moon chin is way prettier.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Daniel pimpin!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Maryse <3


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

da fuck? daniel bryan gets his own locker room?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mixed tag match, with DiBiase. Even Bryan can't make up for this one. Ruined the crowd from the first promo.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That should be Cole Matthews and Punk. 

I feel bad for DB. This is such a weak storyline. 
Wow, they CANNOT act!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

lol time to job AGAIN Ted.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok Josh is a step above Cole but WHY Josh? JR or Joey gone or something?

Haha Danielson getting some Mexican tail.

BRYAN F'N DANIELSON


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ohhh, that bitch! No she di'int :side:


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Bella whores, it is interesting to see where the story line with danielson goes.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

fpalm at the acting


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Barely any reaction for Daniel Bryan either, haha. The IWC loves him yet the rest of the world is like "????"


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Bryan to destroy Ted again please


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Is it just me or does Ted look bigger?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Bella twins to fight over him


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

In case you didn't know... *DANIEL BRYAN GOT HOS!!!!*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

nikki with the full heel turn...?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

cavs25 said:


> this segment hopefully to be followed by a danielson match


you suck


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

daniel bryan has better entrance music then Ted Dibase


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Danielson is pimpin


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Cole took one for the team.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Bryan + Bella's = Gonorrhea


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

All on the line here, folks.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Is Daniel's theme a different cut of the song or something? It sounds different tonight for some reason, maybe i'm just paying too much attention


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Is Brie the one dating Ziggler.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

"It's all on the line here."

God Punk, the show just started, he's already burying everything. :lmao


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

the pretty bella is coming to the ring


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

LOL "It is all on the line here. All of it."


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> The twin without the moon chin is way prettier.


*:lmao 

Ya killing me, Amber.


Poor Jr.... has he won a match this year?

*


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

two generic jobbers and two sluts, can it get any worse?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> Barely any reaction for Daniel Bryan either, haha. The IWC loves him yet the rest of the world is like "????"


He hardly gets any reaction for his entrance, then the Daniel Bryan chants start.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Ditcka said:


> I Daniel's theme a different cut of the song or something? It sounds different tonight for some reason, maybe i'm just paying too much attention


They've added a brass flare at the beginning, probably to make it easier to pop for.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

u mad bubba


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> The twin without the moon chin is way prettier.


Twin with the moon chin has a better body though.

Proves that you can't have it all. That's why Bryan is banging both 8*D


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Punk botch


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Punk = Miz.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> Barely any reaction for Daniel Bryan either, haha. The IWC loves him yet the rest of the world is like "????"


His theme seems to hurt his reaction but it picks up again when the action starts and the crowd get into the match.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Punk using Bryans real name there.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

I just realised how nice it will be to have A DBD match with out Cole bitching the hole way through


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Man, Josh calling Punk, Miz..


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I wish it was Cole with Matthews, not King. Even though Punk and Matthews has potential.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Marked for Punk calling him "Bryan Danielson" only to be corrected.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love Maryse's outfit... can that bitch sparkle any more? *


----------



## Nodqfan17 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey it's Ted "No reaction from the crowd for me because I'm boring Dibiase.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Punk: "I'm a fan of Bryan Daniel- I mean Daniel Bryan."

AHH! I know Punk we all want to say it, too. Punk just preaches true wrestling.


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

the bellas have perfect asses


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr Amazing said:


> daniel bryan has better entrance music then Ted Dibase


Every single superstar has better music than Ted.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> two generic jobbers and two sluts, can it get any worse?


One generic jobber and the U.S. Champion, thank you very much!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Punk is subtle but he is a sarcastic asshole lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Joel said:


> Twin with the moon chin has a better body though.
> 
> Proves that you can't have it all. That's why Bryan is banging both 8*D


The Truth!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I come for moneyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, great ending. :side:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

vintage bella twins


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh god. What a waste of a Daniel Bryan match.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Daniel Bryan used outside interference with a smile on his face! Heel turn?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Nikki Bella is a 3.5 at best


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

what a waste of DB


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Punk botches.

Matthews botches.

King stays silent.

Terrible Match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Together they are an eight


:lmao*


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> Barely any reaction for Daniel Bryan either, haha. The IWC loves him yet the rest of the world is like "????"


He's still gotta grow on them. He's practically still fresh to them.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was terrible.

poor Maryse


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was definitely the best way to use Bryan Danie... d.... Daniel Bryan.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CM Punk gave the twins a 4


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Did Bryan get a haircut?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

perro said:


> I just *realised* how nice it will be to have A DBD match* with out* Cole bitching the *hole* way through


Spelling and grammar optional.

It is horrible, mixed tag team, seriously... how stupider can it get?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Back to superstars for Ted Hopefully


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Ted looks kinda weak from that, if I may say so.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't fail me Usos. Who am I kidding?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, how crafty! Tee hee.

Seriously, what the fuck are thy doing with this storyline? DiBiase is a Jobber, Danielson is a ladies man, the Bellas are fighting over some dude? What the hell?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ah the infamous Mark Henry and Yoshi tag team


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wade barret interview marked


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

That twin switching gimmick got old a long time ago.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

We need Cole at the announce table..


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

3 of those teams are jokes


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

What are the odds on The Uso's being eliminated first?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Every single superstar has better music than Ted.


Even the 'Missing Link' Darren Young? :shocked:


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Give it up Ted, you can't grow a beard.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Edge destroying the laptop wins meltdown award in a landslide.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that tag match is going to be a disaster.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

I want REAL tag team matches with REAL tag teams and REAL psychology, not this junk.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> He's still gotta grow on them. He's practically still fresh to them.


I like DBD, but it's been 4-6 months. That's not fresh, but he's fine for the moment.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

How bad is the Tag division right now? The tag champions are Nexus. The three teams competing for the titles tonight? Ratings and Tatsu, Santino and Koslov, and the Usos.

.......damn.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Exclusive interivew, huh? I wonder how they'll make it different from a normal one.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

it's so corny, but twin magic works for me...even brie cracked a smile in getting the win...maybe the bellas will be badasses


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

King Kenny said:


> u mad bubba


i aint even mad tho


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

good start to Raw so far imo


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So whats the main Storyline of Raw now?

-Miz/Cole shennanigans?
-Wade vs Cena?
or
-King Sheamus?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> Spelling and grammar optional.
> 
> It is horrible, mixed tag team, seriously... how stupider can it get?


Before I put you on my ignore list, for your constant following of perro.

You criticise someone for spelling and grammar, then you say stupider, which isn't even a word? Jesus christ.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

another 3 hour RAW.

fuck sake.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Creative would have Mark Henry tag team with a bar stool right now if there weren't so many other scrubs taking up space on the roster. Lol he's had like ten different tag partners this past year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ASCS Shock said:


> Ted looks kinda weak from that, if I may say so.


*From that?

Ted has looked MEGA-WEAK for ages now. *


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

A Random Person said:


> Spelling and grammar optional.
> 
> It is horrible, mixed tag team, seriously... how stupider can it get?


Is this sarcasm? Lol.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Even the 'Missing Link' Darren Young? :shocked:


Oh......please don't tell me you don't like that! Come on!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

thealphacolt said:


> Give it up Ted, you can't grow a beard.


It worked for Morrison. Maybe Beard=Good Luck!


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> So whats the main Storyline of Raw now?
> 
> -Miz/Cole shennanigans?
> -Wade vs Cena?
> ...


Either way its gonna lead into the return of a face Jericho at the Rumble.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Main is still Cena v Nexus, but they are giving Miz and Orton time to shine.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

ASCS Shock said:


> Punk = Miz.


Punk>Miz


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

So do we expect a Cena apperance during this exclusive interview?


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

DanTheMan07 said:


> We need Cole at the announce table..


Was gonna rep you for the Peyton Hillis avatar, but decided not to for saying you wanted Cole back.

Sorry my hate of Michael Cole trumps my love of the Browns.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

free zack ryder


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Cool concept for the tag match (the fatal 4 way elimination)... just bad superstars are in it. All i want to see is a trombone celebration sometime during the match from Santino


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

** And weak. *


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> Daniel Bryan used outside interference with a smile on his face! Heel turn?


All according to keikaku


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

The "WWE Universe" don't understand Daniel Bryan I think thats the problem. Sure, they've got glimpses of excellence during some of his matches but the Bryan Danielson we have seen in the indys put on a much better showing due to not be restricted by the WWE machine. A damn shame as well.

That being said he's still better than 90% of the roster.


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Everyone knows that Ted Dibase equals ratings.... for the NFL


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i really hope the Uso's win....


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope when Bourne comes back he feuds with Yoshi over the right to be Henry's midget tag team partner.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I like DBD, but it's been 4-6 months. That's not fresh, but he's fine for the moment.


The suspension has slowed the process, plus he hardly gets mic time.

If you ask me if he was heel and used the bald-and-huge-beard persona he used in ROH I think he could get over better. That persona was badass.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

YOSHI TATSU FOR TAG TEAM CHAMPION!!!


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Purple Kisses said:


> another 3 hour RAW.
> 
> fuck sake.


On a side note...get rid of that POS picture. Manning sucks!:cuss:


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

The KFC YUM Center! :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Zookeeper sighting


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

R-Truth is horrible on the mic


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I wonder if they'll have good security here tonight. Hasn't been too great since Cena got fired. Hmm, coincidence.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

R Truth needs to be banned from using a microphone


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

1on1 with the Zookeeper


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Zookeeper should be wrestling on Superstars.


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> The KFC YUM Center! :lmao


:lmao

only in america!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i would have disliked this whole cena thing a little less if he wasnt wearing kneepads.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

This is Tatsu's first dramatic promo. Awesome.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i hate cena's friend


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Juan Cena is back, or is it his cousin who can't wrestle?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> Daniel Bryan used outside interference with a smile on his face! Heel turn?


This is off-topic, but I always thought it would have been an interesting mechanic if they made Twin Magic an actual Special move for the Bella's in SVR2011


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

perro said:


> i really hope the Uso's win....


Not going to happen. They haven't done anything meaningful in a month. Even though they're the only real tag team left.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yoshi Tatsu coming out to this would make him my favourite wrestler on the roster -


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Rtruth, please stop talking as if Cena is your Massa

shits disgusting


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I find it funny how Barrett says WWE.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

MVP safety disclaimer ?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> The KFC YUM Center! :lmao


The house that obesity built.

I wonder how big the seats are.


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

I can see through your plan because it's so transparent

The most awesome line ever uttered in the history of last weeks raw


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Juan Cena to take out Barrett. His release was obviously a work

I still love how Cena talked about spending time with his family now that he's gone but then shows up to every RAW anyway lol


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I mark every time I see Gabriel take those bumps
He took them like a freakn champ


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MY FWEND

im sick of this storyline tbh


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

ASCS Shock said:


> I wonder if they'll have good security here tonight. Hasn't been too great since Cena got fired. Hmm, coincidence.


Cena explained that when he said that security are in no rush to help Nexus out after all the way they debuted.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

I wish they would take out Cena permanetly.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

By satellite 

David Otunga pics right fucking now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

DAVID OTUNGA, LOL.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Uh, why's Otunga in Barrett's hotel room?

...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Put some lotion on those elbows!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TUNGA! RATINGS ARE UP!


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

TUNG!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Aw, no shot of Kozlov going "HOW YOU LIKE THAT, HUH"???


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

Its the Tung


----------



## Suhlooshun (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh man...Otunga...ugh. Cmon now!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Come on, now.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Otunga is going to get murdered in the hotel.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Another shitty Otunga promo, what fun


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Otunga alone in a hotel room? Obvious Cena ambush coming.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Otunga promo, kill me please.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> Not going to happen. They haven't done anything meaningful in a month. Even though they're the only real tag team left.


maybe this is the start of them doing some thing menaingfull...


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

So David wears the top rope shirt wtf


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cenas at the door.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Is that another new Nexus shirt?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

L O L Otunga in your faces, trolling your Barrett marks.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Come on now


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Tunga tan!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Is that juan cena?


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Let me guess Cena...


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

JOHN CENAS INSIDE THAT OTHER PAN!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Nobody serves David Otunga cold food!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL otunga.

just LOL.

lol i bet people thought that was cena

it was in the end!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''I ain't payin' for nothin'' :lmao


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

wwe cant get any soul food for a brotha?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow. Worst segment ever.

Okay maybe not, but this is shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking christ.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. HEYYYYY


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

That's what he gets for not paying.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

RUN DAVID, RUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!!


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Husky Harris lives in the closet? What's up with that?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

haha that was kind of awesome


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG I DID NOT SEE THAT COMING


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Suddenly a Wild Cena Appeared!


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Damn, sorry Tunga. Main event push postponed for now.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao at Big Dave bailing on Harris.

Great segment.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*On the bright side, fat boy has some food to eat.*


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

They need to keep this Cena with an edge around.


----------



## Suhlooshun (Nov 2, 2010)

Wild Otunga has fled!


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

So Gabriel gets slammed onto a car while husky gets punched in the face.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

haha Cena went 'hey!'


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

edit nevermind


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Game Fiend said:


> So David wears the top rope shirt wtf


And the hoodie! Exclusive!

And Cena's mammy hands with the hey, racist!!!!!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

That whole segment brought me back to Booker T & Goldust for some reason.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ditcka said:


> JOHN CENAS INSIDE THAT OTHER PAN!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

ASCS Shock said:


> Uh, why's Otunga in Barrett's hotel room?
> 
> ...


I think we know why, he is cheating on J-Hud


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

it's John Cena, Edge, and Lita in the hotel room all over again


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

nice ass crack Husky...

I hate that fucking fat pig.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn, I was hoping the room service would involve a cart where Cena would be hiding in.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Zatiel said:


> Husky Harris lives in the closet? What's up with that?


:lmao

I literally LOL'd when Cena said, "HEY."


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

"HEY!"

*beats up otunga*

marking for this cena lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They were in the same hotel room? hmmmm...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:lmao:


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

I wish a returning Tarver would give Cena the real knock out punch. Cena freakin blows!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I can't wait to see Orton go A-Ri.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

There were just so may funny things about that segment, starting with David not putting the top bun on the hamburger. Awesome bit tho. Loved cena's "Hey!"


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

dam cena sure does love assaulting people in hotels


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

:lmao Otunga owns for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The Otunga species is a very rare species. Notice how it ran when it saw a Cena.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I AINT PAYIN FOR NOTHIN


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

jack black sucks..


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Cena tried to hit Husky in the head with that metal tray! Aren't head shots banned? He should be fined and suspended!


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Remember the days when if Austin didn't like you he would put you in a room with a snake? Yeah this. Is nothing compared to that.


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

So why was husky just waiting in the closet, to get the leftovers from Otunga's scraps, Skip or Tarver wouldn't have went out like that.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Guess that whole Tribute package for John Cena at Survivor Series is most def. a waste.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Ass Buster said:


> They were in the same hotel room? hmmmm...


And it looked there was only one couch...


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

KidGold17 said:


> There were just so may funny things about that segment, starting with David not putting the top bun on the hamburger. Awesome bit tho. Loved cena's "Hey!"


Gotta watch those carbs bro. You know the Tung is on a cut.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Bloodbath said:


> Cena tried to hit Husky in the head with that metal tray! Aren't head shots banned? He should be fined and suspended!


Punk will call him on it


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> JOHN CENAS INSIDE THAT OTHER PAN!


Thats what i first thought lol


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Bloodbath said:


> Cena tried to hit Husky in the head with that metal tray! Aren't head shots banned? He should be fined and suspended!


:banplz:


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

TIME FOR DH SMITH!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Bloodbath said:


> Cena tried to hit Husky in the head with that metal tray! Aren't head shots banned? He should be fined and suspended!


he's already fired...

DHS was aready in the ring, he is SO going to job.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

DH's tights look like the White Castle logo.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Tyson/Smith rematch ?

WTF ?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

where the fuck is sheamus?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cena is Nexus's residential stalker. The man is fired and he knew what hotel room 
Otunga was in. :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Quite some time? Like 3 days?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

pee break


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

JACKSON ANDREWS!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad to see this match ended up on Raw.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Matt Morgan is back on Raw!


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Is this suppose to be a fued? Does anyone care about these two?


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

These two apparently had a good match on Superstars, looking forward to this.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like that Superstars match was a preview for tonight.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Who the fuck is that lmao.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

this would be a good match...but they wont give it proper time...


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

wtf is that freak


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

So the Hart's big blow off match is in the first hour of a Raw? Who the hell is this


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And the match nobody cares about.

Who the fuck is that? Kurgan?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Who the fuck?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking A.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

This cena nexus angle is going downhill quickly the fact that he was fired yet comes back on tv weekly makes a mockery of the angle where he feared being fired, you'd think they'd have something more creative then that i'd thought he would be gone for a month or two?! why make the stipulation if you don't think the show can survive without him.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"Who is this? _What _is this?

Couldn't possibly be a human, could he King? :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

THATS GOTTA BE KANE, THATS, THATS GOTTA BE KANE!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Kevin Nash is looking well.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jackson Andrews!!!


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

!!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

What the funk is that skinny freak


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Its Tyson Kidd's Tyson Tomko


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

This is gonna be the worst match of the year


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Carcass said:


> And it looked there was only one couch...


Could of been a suite. They have different rooms for beds
They are WWE superstars .... they're ballers


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Who used to have Tyson Kidd's music? I can't remember. He brought Matt Morgan with him too!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

IT'S A SKINNY MATT MORGAN! :O


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What is that following Tyson?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Who the fuck..


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

umm they had a match on Superstars....


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Jayne from Firefly?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Nash lost a lot of weight.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

is that Mason Ryan?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

That guys from FCW


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kidd is getting his HBK on right now.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHAT THE F IS HAPPENING!!!???!!!

So they have TWO NON over guys, trying to get ANOTHER guy over, WHILE trying to get themselves over??????
This makes NO sense.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

who is Kidd's valet?


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

It's the Blueprint Matt Morgan


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

Is that the diva that got fired before NXT season 3?


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

Who the fuck is this Nash wannabe?


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Tyson Kidd is on his way to being the next shawn michaels, count on it


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

It'd be great if next week, in retaliation, David Hart Smith comes out with his own personal midget.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Who the fuck is that.

My jaw literally dropped.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Jackson Andrews?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

JACKSON FUCKING ANDREWS

He's a fucking giant


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Great Khali looks good


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Matt Morgan Jr.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr Talley said:


> This is gonna be the worst match of the year


There Match on Superstars was Great


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that is huge, what is his name?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> WHAT THE F IS HAPPENING!!!???!!!
> 
> So they have TWO NON over guys, trying to get ANOTHER guy over, WHILE trying to get themselves over??????
> This makes NO sense.


Exactly :lmao


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Diamond Dallas Page?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Josh Matthews was botching hard on that match with Dibiase


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Whats Matt Morgan doing on Raw?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jackson Andrews would work well as enforcer.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Another 3-hour Raw next week? Oh boy.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Thahas to be at least 7'2


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

everyone it's jackson andrews, wwe's next giant

bona fide badass


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ITS DIESEL


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

VRsick said:


> THATS GOTTA BE KANE, THATS, THATS GOTTA BE KANE!





Mister Hands said:


> Kevin Nash is looking well.


LMAO you guys are killing me


----------



## PushShelton (Dec 17, 2009)

Diesel got younger.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

At first I thought that would be Mason Ryan but I think that's Jackson Andrews.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Whos the gay body-builder guy outside?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

HAHA did anyone else just hear the "Booooooring... boooooring" chant?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

WOW. that was impressive


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Super-er-plex!


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

one hell of a super plex


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wow that was almost really bad


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that could have been bad


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn that could've been a nasty botch.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Ja, its Jackson Andrews.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow. Held my breathe there for a sec.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Jesus Christ the crowd doesn't care (nor do I)

I'm like 90% sure I can hear conversations going on from the 24th row. 
Please sends these clowns back to FCW



ps.
WOOT Dynamite Kid referene !!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

HBK & Diesel > Christian & Tomko > Kidd & that guy


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ah short match


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I was about to say Jackson Andrews, you did a good job kid.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

OldschoolHero said:


> Who the fuck is this Nash wannabe?


Looks like Jackson Andrews, Curt Hawkins' former FCW tag-team partner.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)

Is that Jim Rome?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr Talley said:


> HAHA did anyone else just hear the "Booooooring... boooooring" chant?



I thought it was just me.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

LUTHER REIGNS IS BACK!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

the guys name is Jackson Andrews


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

So the big guy didn't even run interference equals DH on superstars


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

kidd should get rid of that stupid thing he calls hair.

it is sad to see another TT break up.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr Talley said:


> HAHA did anyone else just hear the "Booooooring... boooooring" chant?


it was One guy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck and he's wearing the indigo blue bodyguard jeans.
I guess that's their official uniform?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I thought Kidd was turning round to clothesline the big guy then LMAO


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

And the crowd go mild.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Dropkick Murphy said:


> Is that Jim Rome?


:lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why does the new "Bret Hart" have a "Diesel?"


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

this is basically another The Brian Kendrick/Big Zeke gimmick, it will last for 2-3 months


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Ass crack husky


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

It's like Christian with Tomko, only not entertaining


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

gabriels beard is awesome


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Those belts look like they have really big pennys on them.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Why does the Top Rope Nexus shirt cost 40 bucks?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Damn Gabriel grows a fast beard


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

How did Otunga get there from the hotel? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL Otunga.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Did Otunga run all the way there?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

OTUNGA! :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Gabriel looks pretty awesome with that beard (no ****)


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmao otunga wtffff lmfaooo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

jesus Otunga is fast


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Otunga fucking RAN to the arena. That's impressive.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

David Otunga!!! Faster than a speeding bullet!!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Cool beard, Justin.

McGillicutty was FU'ed on the floor. Tragic.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Heath Slater should never talk. Or show up to work for that matter.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Slater is such a dork


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

otunga? is the hotel right next door to the locker room?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think Otunga is with Cena*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

so he came back via satellite to the arena just like that?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol he only run about 2 mins


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did Otunga just teleport?


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

perro said:


> Did Otunga run all the way there?


The prospect made me smile.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Wade calling out somebody who's fired. Consistency.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ass Buster said:


> Kidd is getting his HBK on right now.


yup. kidd is good though...hopefully he gets a legit chance


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, Nexus really has turned into the Spirit Squad!!!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Otunga running all the way back to the YUM Arena from the hotel. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> so he came back via satellite to the arena just like that?


*Fast runner. 

They did say the hotel was close to the arena.*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

FX™ said:


> I thought Kidd was turning round to clothesline the big guy then LMAO


That would have gotten all three of them over right then and there!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Brotha wearing them new Zigs!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Outunga's the flash


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Otunga's promo skills aren't horrible people.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL How the hell did Otunga run from the Hotel to the Arena that fast?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Otunga face turn tonight.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Tunga is so damn comfortable during promos!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I wish Cena was chasing Otunga into the dressing room.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr Talley said:


> David Otunga!!! Faster than a speeding bullet!!


Thats going in my sig


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

He's David Otunga 

He used his Otunga magic to get there

You normal humans wouldn't understand


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

joshman82 said:


> yup. kidd is good though...hopefully he gets a legit chance


kidd vs bryan please


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> Damn Gabriel grows a fast beard


he should donate it to TDB, he really needs it.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

There's fast...and then there's OTUNGA fast.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Otunga=Ratings


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Otunga is the king of unintentionally gold promos.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

god lolz otunga should quit wrestling and become a comedian, they guy is funny without even trying


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Otunga either got the speed force or got some hedgehog in his blood because he is quick.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> jesus Otunga is fast


well he is from the jungle!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

At what level does licki-Tung learn teleport?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

turning otunga face would be a mistake


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> He's David Otunga
> 
> He used his Otunga magic to get there
> 
> You normal humans wouldn't understand


I'm not sure we're suppose to be talking about this in front of.. you know, normies.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Otunga's the flash.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Otunga used Instant Transmission from the hotel to the arena. I always knew Goku was really black.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

kiss the stick said:


> well he is from the jungle!


fpalm


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I wonder how many times he botched when he ran from the hotel to the arena.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Otunga is hilarous just give cena his job back this whole fired thing has been executed so fucking poorly!


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Here's WreslteZone on Jackson Andrews on December 5, 2010: 

"The Wrestling Observer is reporting that WWE developmental talent Jackson Andrews, who picked up a couple of wins over Goldust in recent Raw dark matches, was reportedly deemed not ready for the new season of NXT. Andrews, who is billed at 7'2" and weighs 325 pounds, received praise for his size by WWE officials, however did not receive good reviews of his in-ring work. Andrews will continue to train in FCW."

*Chalk up another win for the dirtsheets!*


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Otunga is the Nicolas Cage of wrestling.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

well, the football game isn't watchable..sooo the rating for raw might not be too bad


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> At what level does licki-Tung learn teleport?


WIN!

POST OF THE NIGHT!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So..they were trying to get Jackson Andrews over in a match with two guys who aren't over. 

Hmm..


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dropkick Murphy said:


> Is that Jim Rome?


LMAO!!! I was trying to remember who he reminded me of.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope they work a storyline in where each of the Nexus members have Justice League powers


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

have u guys never heard of hotels near the arena, iam pretty sure 99.9% of all arena's in the united states have a hotel within at least a 3 mile radius. but iam not taking anything anyway from otunga, he sure as hell is a fast runner, proving doubters wrong everyday.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Ass Buster said:


> Otunga either got the speed force or got some hedgehog in his blood because he is quick.


Dat Nubian blood son


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

"David, how the bloody hell did you get here from the hotel so quickly?"

"I... gasp... I... I...."

[Otunga holds up a wrapper of Mentos]


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

The jungle comment was uncalled for...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> turning otunga face would be a mistake


Having David Otunga on television is a mistake...


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Otunga looks like he's constantly about to cry or has his nose broken, eyes are puffy and he's all teary eyed. At least his acting chops give him a chance on some third rate soap show.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> Here's WreslteZone on Jackson Andrews on December 5, 2010:
> 
> "The Wrestling Observer is reporting that WWE developmental talent Jackson Andrews, who picked up a couple of wins over Goldust in recent Raw dark matches, was reportedly deemed not ready for the new season of NXT. Andrews, who is billed at 7'2" and weighs 325 pounds, received praise for his size by WWE officials, however did not receive good reviews of his in-ring work. Andrews will continue to train in FCW."
> 
> *Chalk up another win for the dirtsheets!*


I wanna know how you get praised for your size. "Hey, you're tall! Great job, chief."


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

EdEddNEddy said:


> LOL How the hell did Otunga run from the Hotel to the Arena that fast?


*He's black and he's in Louisville. Brotha knows to run fast. 

What do you think the cops would think of a black guy outside in his underwear and t-shirt in Louisville? 

Brotha better run!*


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Thats going in my sig


Haha David Otunga is gonna turn face tonight... and he's gonna make the WWE more money than Hulk Hogan, Stone Cold, The Rock, Macho Man, Ultimate Warrior, and Andre the Giant did combined.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Zatiel said:


> "David, how the bloody hell did you get here from the hotel so quickly?"
> 
> "I... gasp... I... I...."
> 
> [Otunga holds up a wrapper of Mentos]


Oh God yes :lmao


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Is Punk wearing a Charlie Manson shirt? Noticed a minute ago.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Can I just say....DAAAAMMNN it feels good not hearing Cole's voice tonight. Raw is just looking that better.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> kidd vs bryan please


YUP! or even kaval at some point.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

We need to have a wwe.com exclusive of david otunga running out the hotel and across the street.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Having David Otunga on television is a mistake...


Listen, asshole... Otunga doesn't deserve this hate. He's a lot better then you give him credit for, he should be #1 on your favorites.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that is a great dvd.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

otunga is the new darren young. Fuckin awesome in every way.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

16 incredible matches? They have matches on the dvd featuring other wrestlers besides Cena?


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Lets go Uso's lets go uso's


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Usos to break up tonight.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ASCS Shock said:


> Is Punk wearing a Charlie Manson shirt? Noticed a minute ago.


*Yes. Yes he is.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

By a show of hands, how many of you want to experience John Cena?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So how long will it take for Cena to show up?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Can't find tag team wrestling like this anywhere else.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

santino for the win !!!


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena will cost Slabriel the titles...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Nexus better not lose the Gold here, they still need it.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *He's black and he's in Louisville. Brotha knows to run fast.
> 
> What do you think the cops would think of a black guy outside in his underwear and t-shirt in Louisville?
> 
> Brotha better run!*


pretty much


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

No reaction at all


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

God damn Tamina is one ugly woman


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

listen to that legendary reaction for the Uso, they should have a 2 year title reign and be pushed to the moon


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yoshi Tatsu for tag team gold!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaaand blaring through the arena, the grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreatest theme sooooooong EVEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRR!!!

And the Usos.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Somebody bout to get their ratings up!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Usos need more of an entrance. Like SOME motion besides hand slap.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Straight haired Tamina = HOT.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Usos music = Blown Away by Akon?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Why are the Usos so boring? Well their dull as hell entrance music is a start....


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Somebodys bout to get their wig split ....


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

Yoshi > MVP


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Yoshi and Black Mario is teaming up!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Tyson Kidd
David Hart Smith
The Usos
Ted Dibiase
Yoshi Tatsu
Mark Henry

Are we sure this isn't a WWE Superstars taping?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> Nexus better not lose the Gold here, they still need it.


wwe sure doesnt need it


and lolz at Uso and their damn scott storch theme rip off :lmao


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

none of these tag teams are really developed... sad really.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> well he is from the jungle!












The Tung is not amused.


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Imagine a stable of the Uso and Ted Dibase, can you see the four horseman quaking in their boots


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I just want the Smiling Kozlov Teddy to hit the market already.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

i'm expecting a 10.0 for ratings.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

God forbid we put some good tag teams in this match



Oh wait they break them all up and put them in useless fueds that go nowhere


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Lol at the Memphis fireball reference


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mark Henry and Tatsu. Another nice random tag team.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

So they just pair Mark Henry with anybody thats available huh?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

why are they doing this? Tag team division dead


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

id like to see uso's win the belts!
gotta say i hate the way those belts look tho
by the way liking the new nxt shirts


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Go Santino


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Listen, asshole... Otunga doesn't deserve this hate. He's a lot better then you give him credit for, he should be #1 on your favorites.


True dat


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Gabriel suffered abuse from Cena :$

We need a Husky update!!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Henry and Yoshi = Team Blasian!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god...it is two big fucking pennies.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

The champs will retain.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

TNA take note...this is how you put on a show


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

If the Uso's don't come away with the victory then I will stage a one man riot


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao .. Yoshi = the asian Tatanka


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Coney718 said:


> So they just pair Mark Henry with anybody thats available huh?


No...

_Don't They?_

No...

_Don't They?_

Yes...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Oh my god...it is two big fucking pennies.


these are rough times....


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

King Battlezone said:


> Yoshi > MVP


I'm new here. Do we routinely pit the minorities against each other?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I hope Miz vs. Orton at TLC is a barbaric... sadistic... career-shortening... CHAIR MATCH!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I LOVED these type of matches where you can tag-in anyone. Shame that these teams suck.

Gabriel just took that shoulder block from Tatsu, and Tatsu sold it as if he'd ran into Khali.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

wish we'd see a one on one match between yoshi n justin


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

FX™ said:


> Yoshi Tatsu for tag team gold!


I think you mean Tag Team Bronze.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

These are the 4 best tag teams the WWE has.

Oh wait... these are the ONLY 4 tag teams the WWE has.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Yoshi and Gabriel should be on superstars together.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd rather not be tag team champions carrying those fucking hideous things would be a pain in the arse.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

alot of filler matches tonight


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

EACH TEAM HAS A 25% CHANCE!

Oh man, that makes me excited for the Fatal 4 Way ppv, so I can hear that 25 times an episode.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Punk and Josh getting to fulfill their dreams of reading Cole's lines tonight :lmao


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Here we go the two men up will single handley bring in the next attiude era jay uso and mark henry


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mr Amazing said:


> If the Uso's don't come away with the victory then I will stage a one man riot


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc

:no:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow he's not a fan of the Bellas. Geez.


----------



## AustinDTA09 (Jun 27, 2003)

I bet more insurance claims have been filed for Mark Henry than the Kool Aid man for amount of damage to one's household: Kool Aid man runs through walls. Mark Henry causes ratings to go through the roof.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

How long before juan cena shows up


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

They're arguing about a nonsense hypothetical match. I love it.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

hahah that was hilarious commentary


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

"ladies and gentlemen you are watching the most ridiculous episodic television show in history" :rofl::lmao: at the punk botch, way to speak your mind.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Shut up Punk and Matthews, this is about the oh-so important TAG TEAM TITLES!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I hope Matthews and Punk keep dissing Cole for the rest of the night.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Even though Punk is quite possibly my favorite I'm going to hate it when he stops commentating lol


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Santino is the WWE's Jar Jar Binks. The day Punk become a fulltime wrestler again is the day 
I will cry. His commentary is gold.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Why the hell would you tag your team into an elimination match? That makes no sense.


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

the lovely tamina is no advantage for anybody


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

THAT MOVE WAS AWFUL


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ouch that looked awful.

Uso's doing better than expected, they'll be out next though.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

the fuck!?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Tatsu and Henry eliminated by Heath Slater's fucking ridiculous finisher.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice botch slater and Yoshi... "STUPID! STUPID!"


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

What the hell did Slater just do there?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

They should of paired The Usos with The Bellas.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Zatiel said:


> I'm new here. Do we routinely pit the minorities against each other?


2pac was right! *listens to white mans world*


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

"Keep it up and I'll send you back to Superstars"


Punk is GOLD.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

damn it I wanted Tatsu and Henry to win


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

WTF WAS THAT a bootleg Zig Zag that looked ugly


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

Was that supposed to be his finisher?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> *EACH TEAM HAS A 25% CHANCE!*
> 
> Oh man, that makes me excited for the Fatal 4 Way ppv, so I can hear that 25 times an episode.




Scott Steiner could make a mathematical equation saying otherwise.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn It! Yoshi should have won!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

How you like that ey


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow Usos are gonna lose


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Usos were doing SO well, too. Seriously.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Yay, the Usos are gone and SANTINO AND KOSLOV are still there.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> What the hell did Slater just do there?


He attempted to break Yoshi Tatsu's Ankle.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

It's Cena time.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Next match plz.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Tamnina looks like less of a man tonight


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Uso's are out. 

This is fucking stupid.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

She looks a lot better with straight hair.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Scott Steiner could make a mathematical equation saying otherwise.


Well Steiner is 2.5 times the normal man!

So of course him in a 4 way match would change the statistics!


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

Mr Amazing said:


> If the Uso's don't come away with the victory then I will stage a one man riot


U can start now


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Santino is a pimp


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Man, just a rough night of execution for Gabriel and Slater.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Nexus botching it up.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow.... Gabriel with another botch. Nexus sucks


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Well next week uso's next week


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I really hope Santino and Kozlov don't go over here..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Scott Steiner could make a mathematical equation saying otherwise.


*:lmao 

He absolutely can!*


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

WHERE DAT COBRA?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Over like a motherfucker.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

pop for santino


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Gabriels beard looks good (no ****)


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Santino got a bigger reaction then orton, give that man the championship


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

yyyaaaawwwwwwwnnnnnnn


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

santino is gonna win.. tamina wouldn't be there otherwise


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jordo said:


> Gabriels beard looks good (no ****)


Otunga would look better.....


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, this is entertaining =|


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow, a tag match getting some real tv time


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Okay I've said it once and I'm saying it again PERCENTAGE DOES NOT WORK THAT WAY!


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Ownage™ said:


> Nexus botching it up.


What else is new? I think I've yet see _any_ Nexus member wrestle a quality match. Joe Hennig might have the most in-ring talent of all of them, which is not saying much.


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

my god their going into a commercial with this garbage


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

They're overstaying their welcome now.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

" as raw rolls on " ?? omfg that was horrible


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

Mr Talley said:


> Wow.... Gabriel with another botch. Nexus sucks


give the guy a break, he was aa'd by cena on a car a week ago...


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Commercial break really? Champs should have went over already.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

If Nexus drop the titles now, then the Nexus disband tonight/next week.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

The WWE Tag Team Championships look like two big dusty ass pennies. Ugly.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Man... a few good Raws in a row... and now this garbage.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

The Striker said:


> She looks a lot better with straight hair.


curly and nappy hair is not liked in the wwe


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

FX™ said:


> If Nexus drop the titles now, then the Nexus disband tonight/next week.


Why? The titles are pretty irrelevant. The only reason Gabriel & Slater even have them was for the purpose of one Nexus segment, when they won them from Cena & Otunga.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

TRON 2: Jeff Bridges Yelling at Things


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Silent Servant said:


> Commercial break really? Champs should have went over already.


Oh you know you could bitch about ANYTHING couldn't you? why do you even watch this show?


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

[MDB] said:


> The WWE Tag Team Championships look like two big dusty ass pennies. Ugly.


This.


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Are they actually going to give the titles to Sanzolv


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> What else is new? I think I've yet see _any_ Nexus member wrestle a quality match. Joe Hennig might have the most in-ring talent of all of them, which is not saying much.


Gabriel/Cena 

Lol at Joe Henning And Talent in the same sentence with out "Has No" in between


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

this match is still going on?

might as well sing

These dreams go on when I close my eyes
Every second of the night I live another life
These dreams that sleep when it's cold outside
Every moment I'm awake the further I'm away


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> What else is new? I think I've yet see _any_ Nexus member wrestle a quality match. Joe Hennig might have the most in-ring talent of all of them, which is not saying much.


I thought Barrett's match with Cena at Hell in a Cell was good but yeah, they kinda suck.


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Santino able to get a freakin Kozlov chant started


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

lol! Right as it cut on the ref said "And we're live"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

King Battlezone said:


> santino is gonna win.. tamina wouldn't be there otherwise




Or she will screw him [In the wrestling manner, not the sexual].


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Onmi said:


> Oh you know you could bitch about ANYTHING couldn't you? why do you even watch this show?



Stfu noob !1111!1


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the salute dive!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

santino stunner?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Tamina had better use those muscles for something and help Santino win.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

told ya


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Annnd fuck john cena.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

GOD DAMNIT


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

COBRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG!!!!


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

The Cobra! Hilarious finisher. If the tag titles weren't so devalued I'd be furious, but I chuckled.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

New champions fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

fpalm sigh


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow......


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Holy hell. Santino and Koslov.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cooooooooobra.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Great choice for Champions. The Cobra is just total burial.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

wow....


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

RIP Tag Team Wrestling. We hardly knew ye.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao 

Beaten by the cobra! good lord.


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

oh my I just missed what happend


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh My God......Santino....a Tag Team Champion.....WHAT?


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

FUCKING COBRA YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

COBRA!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

The Tag Belts were just won with a poke....

lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll punk calling Cena grimace lolllll


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

GRIMACE :lmao


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

shit all over the tag team division again why dont you


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao X a billion


The cobra has stuck!


And they win the penny belts!*


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

BS. What an fn joke.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Santino and Coleslaw are the tag champs?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Did this guy really just lost to a cobra?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

NEW CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!! YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NEW FUCKING CHAMPIONS~!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

they won't be champs for long, no worries at all....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol just came back from a shower...santino/kozlov new champs


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nobody in the crowd even payed attention when Santino won :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

EDGE, CHRISTIAN, THE DUDLEYS AND THE HARDYS JUST TIED UP NOOSES! No way should the Cobra win a title...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

well damn


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

LULLLLLLLLLLZ

I thought it was Grimace; I just saw a giant purple thing come up from the ring.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

"I thought it was Grimace!" lmao

Santino and Vlad as champs = pathetic


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe Tamina will (finally) join these two?

The Usos could head back to FCW now..


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow....


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Shouldn't security arrest that fan who was in the ring? Random kids might start jumping in the ring if they think it's OK.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

match was decent.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

tamina doing it is not pg


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Why would they put the spotlight on that chaotic fan!?!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Otunga would look better.....


A man can dream


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

In before people make nazi comments.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"I THOUGHT IT WAS GRIMACE"!!!!!!!

I just freaking marked out for that!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The tag champs just jobbed to the Cobra. Fail.

BUT Santino was finally allowed to show off some skill. Win.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well... any little small credibility the tag team titles still had left has now just been vaporized.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

You guys can bitch all you want, but it isn't wrestling anymore it is ENTERTAINMENT and people want to see Santino and Koslov. Go to a live event and see the fucking pop they get over nexus.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

AND A TRIPLE AIR TROMBONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

YAY ! Nexus sucked as Tag Team Champions anyways


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

I mark for Tamina/Koztino combo.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

it looked like kozlov was goose stepping haha


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes we finally get some real action with Sheamus and JOMO


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

AWESOME!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

King of Kings to come out during this.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

something is wrong when the tag belts have been on more peoples laps than the bellas.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

John Cena is getting more fun every week. Tamina looked hot doing the trumpet thing.

Santino and Kozlov FTW!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Silence everyone, King Lobsterhead is going to speak.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Oh My God......Santino....a Tag Team Champion.....WHAT?


Must be lucky, he won the IC belt on his first night.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I wonder if HHH will return tonight in the Coronation? Not really expecting it, my gut feeling is that it'll just be Morrison interrupting Sheamus.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cobra>>>> Stone Cold Stunner


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

King Shamus que HHH?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Kinda sad that Vladarella just defeated every WWE team in one match.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

The cobra is the single worst thing in all of wwe.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Nexus was defeated not by a rattlesnake... not by a viper.... but by a COBRA!!

Santino FTW!!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

EBboy™ said:


> Well... any little small credibility the tag team titles still had left has now just been vaporized.


Because the titles were dropped to the most over tag team in the WWE right now?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Return of the King of Kings anticipated.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I go away to make a cup of tea and come back to Santino with a tag title.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Shepperds boyfriend MVP won't be there to be with her though lol


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

triple h comes back tonight 
im calling it


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Santino deserves all his titles.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Diddy just makes me laugh :lmao

_Breeeeaaaaaaaaaaast miiiiiiiilkkkkk....you made my daaaaaaaaaaeeeeeeyaaaaaaaaaaayyyy!_


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

When did Trace Adkins become a "legendary" country singer? Does he even have a #1 in his career?

Meh...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

scias423 said:


> You guys can bitch all you want, but it isn't wrestling anymore it is ENTERTAINMENT and people want to see Santino and Koslov. Go to a live event and see the fucking pop they get over nexus.


And afterwards go to an ROH live event to see the Kings Of Wrestling put on a real tag-team match :agree:


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I get the idea that they're supposed to sell Cena running INTERFERENCE on Nexus and costing them the titles...

But Santino gets the win with a COBRA? WHAT THE FUCK?!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

It's True said:


> it looked like kozlov was goose stepping haha


*lol, I thought the same thing.*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

fpalm on the bright side this tag team is over


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

scias423 said:


> You guys can bitch all you want, but it isn't wrestling anymore it is ENTERTAINMENT and people want to see Santino and Koslov. Go to a live event and see the fucking pop they get over nexus.


They?

Santino is very over.Nobody cares about Kozlov.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Wait Nexus lost the belts to santino and koslov??


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

HHH return? I DOUBT IT...would love it...but i doubt it.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

HuskyHarris said:


> The cobra is the single worst thing in all of wwe.


SAYS the guy with the Alberto Del Taco avatar.

Yeah that makes fucking sense.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

definitely not watching that movie


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

santino and vladimir are OVER AS FUCK.. we all know it.. they deserve the titles.. 


besides they have better mic skills , wrestling abilities than Nexus.. cept for otunga of course


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Santino's one step closer to becoming a GRAND SLAM CHAMPION~!


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> And afterwards go to an ROH live event to see the Kings Of Wrestling put on a real tag-team match :agree:


Or alternatively I could ignore the irrelevent wrestlers in an irrelevent division in an irrelevent company.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Santino Stunner should be the finisher not the cobra. Cobra is the dumbest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

And the mockery that is the Tage Team division starts again.

KING SHEAMUS NEXT.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Because the titles were dropped to the most over tag team in the WWE right now?


No because the tag team belts were dropped from a somewhat decent looking team to a team consisting of two guys who barely win nowadays anyway. They should be on the strongest tag team, that being Nexus right now, not two like Santino or Koslov.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

JUAN CENA


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

miss anything good in the first hour? been watching the Pats beat up on the Jets


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

didn't HBK do the tribute to the troops thing, if so why no advertise him instead of trace atkins


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Juan Cena...my god please help me.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck tron


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Game Fiend said:


> triple h comes back tonight
> im calling it


You post this as if you're the first to 'call' it. :lmao


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Mr MJ™ said:


> I go away to make a cup of tea and come back to Santino with a tag title.


dark tea or light tea my good man?


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Santino vs Miz at RR, BOOK IT!!!


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Another step in JoMos quest into the main event up next!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Conan O'Brien on NXT? What?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

divas stole the show? they got moved to .COM! wtf...stole the show...fucking wwe advertising.


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Wasn't Byron Saxston just an announcer not to long ago


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Satanixx said:


> SAYS the guy with the Alberto Del Taco avatar.
> 
> Yeah that makes fucking sense.


Now now


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Unsexed said:


> Or alternatively I could ignore the irrelevent wrestlers in an irrelevent division in an irrelevent company.


And I could add the irrelevant views of an irrelevant moron to my extremely relevant ignore list.

Done


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why is there another fat guy on NXT?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy shit NXT is still alive?

Still nobody will see it. Nobody watched shows on the internet sadly.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LIMES. MANY. TOO!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

peepoholic said:


> And afterwards go to an ROH live event to see the Kings Of Wrestling put on a real tag-team match :agree:



I never said anything other then the WWE is about entertainment not wrestling.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone watching in the UK love the Sky xmas films advert where it has Ginny saying 'Merry Christmas Harry'?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

how did cena get from the hotel to under the ring so fast?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Wasn't that dude on the NXT commercial JUST with Tyson Kidd?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LMFAO!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Loving Sheamus' gear.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Miz is going to drop the title at TLC. Im calling it. It's going to be like Edge's first title reign


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

It's time to play the game!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LAKJHFLOAKJSDFLJSDG"OLAJSKLJASGO:FIASDKRF:KQUEHFQAGA


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

KING LOBSTER HEAD!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Honestly, I hope some stupid kid now hides under the ring during a show and cites what King said as reason for not having a ticket.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

KING LOBSTERHEAD


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

hahahaha, i like his king attire.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

WTF is sheamus wearing LOL


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hell!?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

i like the new ring gear


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That outfit is a total win


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Why is Oz coming out to the ring right now


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I LOVE THAT OUTFIT!!!


----------



## Suhlooshun (Nov 2, 2010)

LOL nice cloak Shay!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Loving the outfit LOL


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WTF is he wearing....he looks ridiculous.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Epic gear.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Omg what does he look like


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

It's King Lobsterhead!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Holy shit NXT is still alive?
> 
> Still nobody will see it. Nobody watched shows on the internet sadly.


about 1 million were watching nxt sooo.......


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He was at the hotel and then magically teleports under the ring?
Bow down peasants, your King is here!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Whatever Sheamus is wearing is either the greatest thing ever or the lamest. LOL.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

King Of Limes~!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I can't stop laughing at his attire right now!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Triple H return tonight???


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

sheamus actually looks like a lobster now.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao @ his " king " attire..


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Sheamus looks like an extra from Flash Gordon.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Why does Sheamus look like a Decepticon?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Ladies and Gentlemen, The King of Lies


LOKI*


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Why the fuck is his crown a dead lobster?


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

So he is a devil king by the look of that crown


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Did he just say "It's got to be king!?" :lmao


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

So people are saying that HHH is coming back...alright, I'll watch this shit but if he doesn't come out and whoop this fool's ass Ima be PISSED!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Digging this Sheamus look. I'm probably the only one.


----------



## Suhlooshun (Nov 2, 2010)

Ahahaha I better see that cloak up for sale on WWE Shop. I'd consider buying it...ahahaha


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

He should have armor and his old axe!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wtf?! what the heck is lobsterhead wearing?


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Gold on Mic, ha king gimmick


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Get the HHH return out of the way already...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> sheamus actually looks like a lobster now.


SO TRUE! :lmao


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

What the fuck is on his head?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Are those Shut The Hell Up Chants lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

steamed hams said:


> Anyone watching in the UK love the Sky xmas films advert where it has Ginny saying 'Merry Christmas Harry'?


Yeah gives me wood everytime i see it


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

scias423 said:


> I never said anything other then the WWE is about entertainment not wrestling.


That's cool, I was just reminding people that there are alternatives out there if they get sick of the lousy WWE tag-team division


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Fucking Batman?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Sheamus saying "Peasants" gave me a King Booker flashback.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cynic said:


> When did Trace Adkins become a "legendary" country singer? Does he even have a #1 in his career?
> 
> Meh...


*More than one actually. 



My god that crown looks terrible. :lmao*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

STFU chants :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hajduk1911 said:


> wtf?! what the heck is lobsterhead wearing?





Looks like a lobsterhead.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Sheamus to get burried when H comes back


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> So people are saying that HHH is coming back...alright, I'll watch this shit but if he dToesn't come out and whoop this fool's ass Ima be PISSED!!


ur gonna get pissed, know what's gonna happen, just gonna be lame ass morrison coming out to continue his feud with shemamus at TLC in a chairs match, bank on it


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Good to see sheamus representing slytherin house.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

theyre really teasing the HHH return


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh boy a history lesson while watching a wrestling event equals ratings


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm going to be nice today and not lol at Sheamus' plastic crown.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Disciple514 said:


>


This is WIN.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

They couldn't leave it a surprise, no. Let's say Triple H 4 times and say King of Kings 5 times!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Cool Story Sheamus!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

HHH IS COMMING I CAN FEEL IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

John Morrison. Cool.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

John Morrison. Not quite Triple H.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

na hes still ronald to me haha


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wanted Triple H's theme, got Morrison's.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Morrison promo incoming, cover your ears!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd laugh if this winds up being Morrison that comes out.

As I'm typing it. Wow.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

HHH = John Morrison?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Triple H appears to have lost some weight, cool new theme music too.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Morrison with a mic ?

fail


----------



## Suhlooshun (Nov 2, 2010)

Not some Ronald McDonald!!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

HAHAHAHA, KNEW IT, sorry guys, hhh ain't coming back, didn't i tell u it was going to be lame ass morrison, so obvious


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

history time with king sheamus


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Listen peasants, Irish history lesson in progress :lmao
Fuck off Morrison :side:


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao @ his crown has a strap on it


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

damn it, its just morrison. 

come back hhh ffs


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Morrison FFS.

Please HHH save us.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

HA! At least he admitted he's Conan O'Brien on Roids!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Sheamus = "Respect my gangsta you bitches"


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

GTFO Morrison.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

STOP THIS STOP THIS RIGHT NOW


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Morrison=Fail


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

hey Morrison, the 90's called...they want their look back


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

John Morrison... never been so disappointed to see you.

I sighed when i heard his music rather than Triple H's


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Morrison should stop talking and go and there and kick some ass


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm embarassed for Morrison right now.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

If Kofi Kingston won, his robe would be white.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

And Morrison fans are angry that Miz is champion instead of this loser.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Morrison? good segment over...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh god, here comes Morrison to ruin the promo.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ok morrison your doing good dont fuck it up


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Holy shit. Somebody take that microphone away from Morrison.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

morrison is so fucking awful on the mic


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

oh that was painful. morrison is so not good on the mic, orton level of painful ness. the miz carried that team on the mic


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Morrison in the microphone?

Alright, goodnight guys. I'm heading to sleep. Enjoy the rest of RAW.

.....


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

This is a horrible promo. Isn't Morrison ever going to improve? My god his promo skills are ungodly...


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

You bastards...SMH Morrison?!

And what the fuck is strapped on Shame-ass's head???


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

WTF was Morrison talking about???


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Morrison has improved.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Triple H appears to have lost some weight, cool new theme music too.


:lmao


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

If Morrison never talked, I would like him a lot.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

my eaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaars, my fucking ears, morrison stop rambling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> If Kofi Kingston won, his robe would be white.


With a pointy white...crown?


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


>


I fell on my keyboard laughing.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

this is a good promo...by both guys..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone wish this was playing right now?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YypmyL4CXc0


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

score is 1-1 and you're the better man? yeah makes sense


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Morrison's jokes =


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Never a truer word said.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> ok morrison your doing good dont fuck it up


Are you deaf, mate?

He fucked up on the second sentence.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Morrison needs to be a heel. It's so much easier to be good on the mic as a heel.*


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

jesus fucking christ there's just too many god damn limes !


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

This is the worst Raw in a long time.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Didn't Sheamus beat JoMo a few months ago?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Joel said:


> And Morrison fans are angry that Miz is champion instead of this loser.


Well, Miz got a continuous push whereas Morrison got MVP'ed or Shelton'ed. Was over as hell and then BAM, no push!

Not his fault. It's just bad booking.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I want you to get on your knees...


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

god shaemus is so much better on the mic , than john. i think john m. has actually regressed on the mic


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Sheamus speaks THA TRUFF there.

Morrison needs to fuck off, he is terrible, TERRIBLE on the mic.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Get off the mic John Morrison, holy shit.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Angry Morrison. Don't make him angry.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

WHY OH WHY WON'T HHH COME OUT AND GET IT OVER WITH


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

sheamus just got buried...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, Sheamus is basically reciting the lyrics to Triple H's theme.

Just make it obvious that he's gonna be feuding with Hunter!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> If Kofi Kingston won, his robe would be white.


No sir, Kofi is proud of his motherland!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Embarrassing?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Sheamus singing Swagger's theme song!

GET ON YOUR KNEES!


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

you don't treat a king like that JOMO needs to learn some manners


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And just when the night was getting good...creative teases us with a HHH return and gives us this.

FUUUUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

FX™ said:


> I want you to get on your knees...




*Cue Jack Swagger music*


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I like Morrison but when is he ever gonna improve on the mic ?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

i enjoyed it. not amazing, but passed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

FX™ said:


> I want you to get on your knees...


*Wrestling... not gay at all.



*


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Cool segment, bro.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

disappointed


----------



## TheOneBillyGunn (Sep 11, 2007)

damn there are a shitload of Morrison haters on here...he's not that bad.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Morrison should wear no shirt and just beat on Sheamus. Chicks will cheer and he'd get face sheers. Win/Win!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh yeah epic Morrison segment


I <3 haters


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Sheamus speaks THA TRUFF there.
> 
> Morrison needs to fuck off, he is terrible, TERRIBLE on the mic.


Dont mention that fool


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Morrison interrupts Sheamus' speech, then gets hulk angry when he gets a slap. What a dickhead. Oh well, need MOARR OTUNGA.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Jesus, Sheamus is basically reciting the lyrics to Triple H's theme.
> 
> Just make it obvious that he's gonna be feuding with Hunter!


Like it'd be surprising that there'd be a feud between HHH and the guy who injured him?


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

I think we're going to see a new nexus member announced tonight fellas


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wrestling... not gay at all.
> 
> 
> 
> *


It doesn't make wrestling a bad person.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

good segment

it wasn't Morrisons worst promo [not that that says much]


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

being a face on the mic, is all about energy, like hogan, the rock.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Im already expecting my Rey Mysterio Onesie and Booties in the mail


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Morrison sucks. That is all.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wrestling... not gay at all.
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was a pretty gay thing for Sheamus to say

It doesn't make him a bad person though


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TheWFEffect said:


> It doesn't make wrestling a bad person.


I'm delighted that this is still going on haha.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


> It doesn't make wrestling a bad person.


dont ask dont tell man


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mr Amazing said:


> I think we're going to see a new nexus member announced tonight fellas


Sheamus, fella?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Morrison's promo basically consisted of the same bad joke told five times in a row, badly, followed by some very biased statistical analysis. And they expect this to get him into the main event?


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Damn morrison, I love his ring work but this motherfucker cannot promo for his life


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Wrestling... not gay at all.
> 
> 
> 
> *





Sheamus just wants to play with The Game.


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

^Agreed, I was kinda waiting for Triple H's theme to hit but when morrison's did I wasn't upset. I like their matches so far and heres hoping they continue.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Can someone tell me why ive jsut danced like the Zookeeper


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TheWFEffect said:


> It doesn't make wrestling a bad person.


*:lmao

*thumbs up**


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DX-Superkick said:


> Well, Miz got a continuous push whereas Morrison got MVP'ed or Shelton'ed. Was over as hell and then BAM, no push!
> 
> Not his fault. It's just bad booking.


They had Morrison going over WHC CM Punk 2 or 3 times in the summer of 2009. But no one still gave a shit about him.

Maybe that's the problem there. No matter what he does, no one will give a shit. Maybe he's just not cut out to be a star.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

hazuki said:


> Morrison has improved.


Winner.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jordo said:


> Can someone tell me why ive jsut danced like the Zookeeper


I hope you don't mean the crotch...thing........


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Pretty good segment, Morrison came off strong and was pretty good on the mic(though at first his content was terrible). Stop hating like Morrison isn't pretty good on the mic nowadays, and wasn't epic as ECW heel champion.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr Amazing said:


> I think we're going to see a new nexus member announced tonight fellas


Michael cole?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Kofi is one of the better midcard promo cutters in the wwe today


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Can someone tell me why ive jsut danced like the Zookeeper


Time to get BUCK?

Maybe.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Morrison's promo basically consisted of the same bad joke told five times in a row, badly, followed by some very biased statistical analysis. And they expect this to get him into the main event?


the fans liked it

i guess thats enough


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

FX™ said:


> Like it'd be *surprising* that there'd be a feud between HHH and the guy who injured him?


Surprise return... 

No promos, no vignettes, no hype...just _AMMMMMP_ TIME TO PLAY THE GAME!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Can someone tell me why ive jsut danced like the Zookeeper


Because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Again....que idiot heel marks. They give Morrison a script, he does what they say, and you shit on him. He could deliver a Rock promo and you woild still shit on him because you have hard-ons for heels.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I was just wanting to make a snack, glad the divas came out


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

DIVAS! COOL! ... and LayCool on commentary.


----------



## Deadeye15 (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh god not this.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Laycool burying Josh.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Lawler, not taking crap for the divvies.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

p!ss break #2

and Laycool's on commentary too....perfect


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA!!!!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I like what you're wearing, why don't you slip into something more comfortable, like a coma.

-King


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

HAHAHAHA KING, THAT WAS THE BEST FUCKING LINE OF THE NIGHT


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

laycool...wtf...stfu...HAHAHA, great line by king. why don't u slip into something more comfortable like a coma. haha GREAT!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

laycool is so nice


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Why not slip into something more comfortable, like a como

Geezus king


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

God Michelle is fucking horrendous. Shut up.

Furthermore, they need to change Natalya's music. The crowd goes dead with disappointment when they realize it's not Bret.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Nat's ass vs Melinas ass

ok ...ok you got me WWE


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

King to SlutCool: "Why don't you both slip into something more comfortable, like a COMA?"

We all share the same dream King. King is actually gold tonight.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

thealphacolt said:


> Again....que idiot heel marks. They give Morrison a script, he does what they say, and you shit on him. He could deliver a Rock promo and you woild still shit on him because you have hard-ons for heels.


No, because it was pretty bad. You just love those broad generalizations, don't you?


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

melina to tap out equals ratings


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

face vs face matches those work


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

When Spike lee warned black men of certain white women in Jungle Fever, i think he meant natalya, dat assssssssssssssss, im so sorry mother


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

EVERYBODY SHUT UP!

-Punk


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

OMG I just marked for Punk. Whats the world coming to?


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Game Fiend said:


> triple h comes back tonight
> im calling it


People say that Every night. You realize that right?


OH btw you were wrong again.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at punk


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*LayCool are great.*


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

i'ma go take a shit


----------



## Suhlooshun (Nov 2, 2010)

Natalya suplex <3. LOL @ Punk. "SHUTUP!"


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Cm Punk "EVERY BODY SHUT UP!!!"

Mcool "oh Hush!"


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Punk and King to kick the stank-ass hos out of the arena. MAKE IT HAPPEN CREATIVE.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

where is tribute to the troops this year?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

"Why don't you slip into something more comfortable...like a coma."

Line of the century.


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

less hos and more cm punk


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

hahahahahaha Punk XD "You two are very beautiful people"


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Is Michelle McCool wearing giant snake earrings? That's... weird.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"You two _are_ some Beautiful People."


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Laycool is obnoxious


and not the good kind


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

It's a Divas match.

In the words of Scott Steiner, I'M HUNGRY!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH SHIT, BITCH GOT OWNED!


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

TNA reference


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Ohh, why did Morrison lie. Sheamus is like 3-1 against Morrison. He beat him last week, last year at bragging rights, and that match they had up near the titantron.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

perro said:


> the fans liked it
> 
> i guess thats enough


Newsflash morons , Morrison is the face for kids. He's not directing promos toward you.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Holy shit good divas match.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Punk calling out LayCool on being BP ripoffs. :lmao

I have no idea how Punk keeps getting away with this stuff.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Matthews telling Punk to not even try commentating the match. 

Punk saying LayCool knows how the sharpshooter feels. :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

MELINA HAS BEEN BURIED


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

huge cm punk chant mid match, god that man kicks as


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

that was some of the most horrible selling ive ever seen


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, Melina be jobbin!!!


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

that is why melina is only a two


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm gonna take a guess and say that Phoenix is gonna come out.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

fuck someone should punch mccool in the throat to stop her from speaking in that hick accent


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I got the HUNGER for more OTUNGA.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I want to fuck the shit out of Layla...no joke...no woman can't be that good lookin....


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

that was some bad acting melina


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Michael Cole brings Crap to Monday Nights


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

It's True said:


> fuck someone should punch mccool in the throat to stop her from speaking in that hick accent


what hick accent? She's from Houston.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

thealphacolt said:


> Newsflash morons , Morrison is the face for kids. He's not directing promos toward you.


oh i know

doesn't make the promo any less cringe worthy to allot of us


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

They should have a segment where Laycool go on a double date with Cody Rhodes and the Undertaker. That would = ratings.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cynic said:


> Punk calling out LayCool on being BP ripoffs. :lmao
> 
> I have no idea how Punk keeps getting away with this stuff.


*That was hilarious.

Punk pretty much rules.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cynic said:


> Punk calling out LayCool on being BP ripoffs. :lmao
> 
> I have no idea how Punk keeps getting away with this stuff.


Well, probably not for much longer once McCool tells Taker what happened. Punk will get BERRIED.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Fuck, why do divas tap softly, and not pound the mat. Melina had it up till it came to slapping the mat. It just fell flat.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *That was hilarious.
> 
> Punk pretty much rules.*


He sure does


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Lol, it's going to be bittersweet when CM Punk leaves the broadcast table.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Long live King Geedorah!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

selfmademob said:


> what hick accent? She's from Houston.


well she still sounds like a piece of trailer park trash


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Melina's ass is so nice, OMG


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

It's True said:


> well she still sounds like a piece of trailer park trash


You must not know trailer park trash then


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The King Of Bling said:


> I want to fuck the shit out of Layla...no joke...no woman can't be that good lookin....


Your mother


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

face vs face matches those work


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Joel said:


> They had Morrison going over WHC CM Punk 2 or 3 times in the summer of 2009. But no one still gave a shit about him.
> 
> Maybe that's the problem there. No matter what he does, no one will give a shit. Maybe he's just not cut out to be a star.


The crowd popped... No idea what you mean


MysticRVD said:


> I was just wanting to make a snack, glad the divas came out


Are they going to make you a sandwich?


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

trips needs to come back


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DaGhost said:


> Melina's ass is so nice, OMG


One of the finest in the business


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Melina is the whitest Latina the wwe has had


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Juan Cena is Coming to Minneapolis!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

selfmademob said:


> You must not know trailer park trash then


hohoho! You got me there! good one mate


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cynic said:


> Punk calling out LayCool on being BP ripoffs. :lmao
> 
> I have no idea how Punk keeps getting away with this stuff.


He probably went to Vince like a man and said, let me smark it up. No one in the demographic will get the jokes and the net fans will tune in to giggle with their hands over the mouths. Ratings and free smark praise!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

kiss the stick said:


> Melina is the whitest Latina the wwe has had


Even compared to Rosa


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

why the hell can't they space out the 3 hour raws better


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

recap = food time


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh boy, another three hour Raw. If it's anything like the last one, I'm sure it will go over about as well as Ted DiBiase Junior.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Even compared to Rosa


true true my man


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

One leg hahahahahahaha


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

The turning point. Miz is fed LINES.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TURNING POINT?! OMG TNA IS GONNA INVADE!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

No more Cole! NO MORE COLE!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wtfffffff
what the hell is up with Rileys right pec?
its fucked up looking


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm enjoying Josh Matthews on Commentary. I can see Cole moving back to SmackDown very soon.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> recap = food time


Could i some please, am starving


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

riley is such a bitch lol


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i predict a tables match at TLC for the miz/orton feud


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Again, why is this douchebag Main Eventing???


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Tables match. Calling it.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

get ready to be A-bombed, Randy.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*The Riley fanboys rush to make gifs of him with the belt*


Riley is awesome though


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr MJ™;9113666 said:


> Tables match. Calling it.


i'm thinking a submission match...just throwing that out there..

nope, you got it. nice job.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Again, why is this douchebag Main Eventing???


Because it's part of a storyline that is developing. Not rocket science, dude.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i dont understand this fued...wasnt Orton a heel like 3 weeks ago? 

is this really their way of turning him face? is THE FUCKING MIZ the top heel on RAW?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I kind of get the feeling all the wrestlers hate Riley.



ShaggyK said:


> i dont understand this fued...wasnt Orton a heel like 3 weeks ago?
> 
> is this really their way of turning him face? is THE FUCKING MIZ the top heel on RAW?


Is this the first Raw you've watched in 2010? Orton's been face for almost a year.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

I hope somehow Riley wins.


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Did miss a cena/barrett confrontation or has the main title been pushed to the side for cena vs nexus


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Josh Matthews is pretty bad.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

joshman82 said:


> i'm thinking a submission match...just throwing that out there..


its probably a chair match


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

ShaggyK said:


> i dont understand this fued...wasnt Orton a heel like 3 weeks ago?
> 
> is this really their way of turning him face? is THE FUCKING MIZ the top heel on RAW?


Orton's been a face since March


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm a Cole Miner and all, but why is it King is suddenly an awesome announcer when Cole isn't there?


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

A-Ri for the upset.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Can Miz ask for a "No RKO Match"?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Anyone have a pick of Gabriel from tonight?
Like a screen shot or w/e

I may get my hair done like his .... (no ****)


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

bme said:


> Orton's been a face since March





Cynic said:


> Is this the first Raw you've watched in 2010? Orton's been face for almost a year.



i dunno, i just always thought he was more tweener than full on face...i mean he's not on the same level of face as Cena


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> i dont understand this fued...*wasnt Orton a heel like 3 weeks ago*?
> 
> is this really their way of turning him face? is THE FUCKING MIZ the top heel on RAW?


Wake up, Orton turned face at Wrestlemania although he was well on his way before that.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

bme said:


> Orton's been a face since March


Liberal use of the term "face" thogh *shrugs*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Endangering lives gets you a main-event spot on RAW. fpalm


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

At T.L.C. I challenge you... TO A RACE AROUND THE WORLD! HA HA HA HA HA!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

rcc said:


> I'm a Cole Miner and all, but why is it King is suddenly an awesome announcer when Cole isn't there?


King isn't a terrible announcer, he just has terrible chemistry with Cole



and he deserves to be the heel announcer to J.R's face


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wtf anyone see that in the uk then


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It's The RKO....vs.....The GAY


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Is Otunga gonna run back to the hotel to get Husky? Shouldn't take him long.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Why is he holding the MITB breifcase


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

yea! make him awry, [email protected]


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

...wasn't Barrett supposed to call out Cena?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

perro said:


> Liberal use of the term "face" thogh *shrugs*


Not really, he's been out-popping Cena since the summer.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Why the fuck does the Miz still carry that briefcase???


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

ASCS Shock said:


> Is Otunga gonna run back to the hotel to get Husky? Shouldn't take him long.


Wild Licki-Tung used teleport. He fled to the hotel room!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> At T.L.C. I challenge you... TO A RACE AROUND THE WORLD! HA HA HA HA HA!


:lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I was watching MNF and had to walk to the dog. I see we have new tag champs, but I don't see what happened with Cena/Nexus. Can someone enlighten me please?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i thought Orton was seriously injured?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone notice that Randy has been working with young talent all year?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ASCS Shock said:


> Is Otunga gonna run back to the hotel to get Husky? Shouldn't take him long.


Only take him 10 seconds


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

angle slam


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

ANGLE SLAM


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Jordo said:


> wtf anyone see that in the uk then


Yeah. one second Orton then commercial then Raw again.

why does A-Ri have the MITB? HE'S GONNA CASH IT IN ON MIZ!


----------



## Suhlooshun (Nov 2, 2010)

High Angle Suplex? hahaha


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

NEVER EVER DO AN ANGLE SLAM AGAIN YOU .....


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Cynic said:


> Not really, he's been out-popping Cena since the summer.


ok ignoring the fact that pops have nothign to do with what i said 


Orton's pops stooped being louder then Cena's some time ago


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Was that an Angle Slam?


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

randy isn't even trying he looks bored


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Angle Slam? lMAO


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Fuck outta here ORTON


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

perro said:


> i thought Orton was seriously injured?


Orton fired the injury


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Woot! Go Miz!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

No Zookeeper tonight.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Miz screwed A-Ri out of a victory! Come on, CHAIR MATCH! PLEASE


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

So Orton gets to pick the stipulation?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cena hide and seek match?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL Miz's suit is Pink


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

perro said:


> ok ignoring the fact that pops have nothign to do with what i said
> 
> 
> Orton's pops stooped being louder then Cena's some time ago


I agree, the only time you out-pop Cena is when you feud with Cena.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

lmao " wrong side ! "


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Was that a box full of gigantic christmas ornaments under the ring?


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

So Miz is going to retain the title bascially the same way Sheamus won it last year.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hurry the fuck up, moron!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Heh. Miz looks so awkward with the table.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Is that a box of pool balls under the ring? Or Christmas ornaments?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Can he even lift Orton to throw him through a table?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kick Gay Rods Head Off!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

dont put A-Ri through the table, don't you dare!


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Will alex riley ever get another victory again


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

A-Ri's gonna die


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

That table can go awry.


----------



## King Battlezone (Aug 7, 2007)

Orton Bomb !


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, is Riley in a coma???


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

BATISTA BOMB!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

last ride!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

......Powerbomb?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

2 tables in 2 weeks for Riley. And people say he's important.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

never seen orton powerbomb before


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

rcc said:


> I'm a Cole Miner and all, but why is it King is suddenly an awesome announcer when Cole isn't there?


because cole sucks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Orton whipping out Angle Slams and Powerbombs, oh my!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

... So now Randy Orton has a powerbomb? And a decent albeit generic one at that?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

A powerbomb? Didn't see that coming.


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

Whens the last time youve seen Orton do a powerbomb?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Batista bomb, batista bomb! Bah gawd, bah gawd!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Can't say I've ever seen Orton do a power bomb.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ASCS Shock said:


> dont put A-Ri through the table, don't you dare!


To Late


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Miz doesn't care. He didn't go to help Cole and now he didn't go to help Riley. Some Broforce that is.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so whats gonna take up the next 10-15 minutes?


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Josh Matthews gets his big break, and in one of the biggest moments of the night he says... 

"THERE'S A VIPER IN MIZVILLE!"

...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr Amazing said:


> Will alex riley ever get another victory again


I hope not. He really should be the new Brooklyn Brawler for being such a moron!


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

A viper in mizville

wtf is josh matthews trying to accomplish here


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

A chairs match would have been better...but I don't think that is PG imo.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> so whats gonna take up the next 10-15 minutes?


Barrett interview


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Miz doesn't care. He didn't go to help Cole and now he didn't go to help Riley. Some Broforce that is.


what happened to Cole?


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Powebomb by Orton!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> Josh Matthews gets his big break, and in one of the biggest moments of the night he says...
> 
> "THERE'S A VIPER IN MIZVILLE!"
> 
> ...


I'd wager that wasn't a Matthews original.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Mr Amazing said:


> A viper in mizville
> 
> wtf is josh matthews trying to accomplish here


A new Dr. Seuss book?


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

No big zeke tonight makes me a sad panda


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> what happened to Cole?


RKOed to open the show.


----------



## Suhlooshun (Nov 2, 2010)

FX™ said:


> 2 tables in 2 weeks for Riley. And people say he's important.


I think the opportunity of being put through a table is pretty important :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The last time Edge and Rey teamed up, it was really awesome! Of course, that was 8 years, and about 10 knee surgeries between them ago!


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

I see the rest of nexus leaving Wade Barrett all along to face John Cena


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

ugh i hatchoo Randy. Poor A-Ri


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> what happened to Cole?


*He got RKO'd in the first segment.*


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

thealphacolt said:


> Powebomb by Orton!


Achievement unlocked!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

hey it's r lee ermey from full metal jacket in that geico commercial


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice powerbomb, This is going to be the first time i cheer against edge on Friday however, I HATE Rey


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Orton ripping off everyone's moves tonight. 

Angle Slam
Powerbomb
stepping over Riley like Andre the Giant


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Squashed by Zeke one week, put through a table by Lawler the next and another table tonight by Orton.
Love it.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Riley should have got The Punt from Orton


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Josh Matthews is trying to out-Cole Micheal Cole


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mr Amazing said:


> I see the rest of nexus leaving Wade Barrett all along to face John Cena


*Me too. I think it would be better if they turned on Barrett themselves and beat him down. 

Barrett has done nothing but lose since being leader.*


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *He got RKO'd in the first segment.*





Slam_It said:


> RKOed to open the show.


thanks lol

i've only been seeing bits and pieces of the show, football takes precedence over Raw


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr Amazing said:


> I see the rest of nexus leaving Wade Barrett all along to face John Cena


yeah...or a swerve...cena and barrett beat up everyone else? nah, they just got new shirts.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Woah, RAW is still on.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Slammy awards next week


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I wonder if Nexus will continue after this segment?


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Moment of the year is very simple: The night when the uso's debuted


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Barrett's going to need to do a stupidly good promo to gather some of the heat he had before. WWE KILLED his heat. There was no reaction just then.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Semi-random question. Do the topline shirts come with the ugly WWE logo patch? I want a Miz shirt.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Wade Barrett? Wrong? OH NO HE DI'NT


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

thats the first Nexus shirt i've seen that i've liked


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

There's something you want to get off your chest... IT'S JOHN CENA! CENA'S HIDING IN YOUR SHIRT, WADE!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

This is so insultingly drone and pedantic that I have to use big words to insult it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If they put goofy glasses on Barrett he'd look like Clark Kent.*


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL at Security just letting him walk in.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Punk is gold

where the fuck is the rest of Nexus?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

was there a real jumper


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Security we have a jumper hahahahaha


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

where in the hell is WWE security


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Does Punk randomly decide when he wants to act like a Face or Heel?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Husky does not look like a part of Nexus


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at punk, he's been awesome tonight


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Husky's back from the hotel! But McGillicutty needs more than 2 weeks to recover from an FU. No genesis for you.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Mr Amazing said:


> No big zeke tonight makes me a sad panda


Im sure Vince is happy:no:


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Nexus to turn on Barrett calling it


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *If they put goofy glasses on Barrett he'd look like Clark Kent.*


lmao!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Cena seems like such a creeper in this storyline. He has nothing better to do with his life than sneak into his old job and beat up people for free?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Mr Amazing said:


> where in the hell is WWE security


WWE security is on Cena's side because Nexus beat up WWE security when they debuted or something


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> Husky does not look like a part of Nexus


Yet they have Tarver who's fulled healed sit on the sidelines :no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cena's Barrett impression :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Why are the fans SO enamored with cena? i don't get it...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

He wouldn't be doing this if WWE actually fired this guys ass.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This angle is going to go on for a year than Cena runs out of money and has to go home. Book it Vince!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

And being apart of the WWE Universe allows you to jump the ring and get on the mic? :no:


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Cena's a typical member of the WWE Universe.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

cena's got the life...his friends are wwe superstars and he can go to any wwe show.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Gabriel needs to keep the beard, makes him look more heelish


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

killacamt said:


> lmao!!!


Dipset Dipset Dipset!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

haskey :no:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Big dave


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Is it just me or is Otunga getting blacker?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Cena is right. Now that he's not an independent contractor with WWE, he's got it better.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

lol Hasky. THATS how much you dont matter.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> WWE security is on Cena's side because Nexus beat up WWE security when they debuted or something


Isn't it Arena security and not WWE security?

Am I looking too much into this? 

I think so :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Tunga is not amuse.


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

So Cena now is bascially an out of work bum


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

You might be OK with it, Cena, but you're obviously coming back.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Cena dose have enough money for him to be able to do this believably


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Husky looks like a fat Mickie James...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh here we go.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I could care less? 

No that doesn't make sense!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Huskey "ass crack" harris


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Step Brothers reference


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cena with a Step Brothers quote LOL


----------



## Suhlooshun (Nov 2, 2010)

LOL STEP BROTHERS REFERENCE!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Cena remind anyone else of Dane Cook?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

hahaha, step brothers reference.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

step brothers quote haha


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

i might be starting to like cena. but i hope not.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I marked for the Step Brothers reference but it was still too cheesy


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> Isn't it Arena security and not WWE security?
> 
> Am I looking too much into this?
> 
> I think so :lmao


I presume the arena security doesn't follow WWE too much and just assume it's ok for Cena to jump the barricade.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

This is so mundane...why is it working?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

... Man, this makes no sense.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Going to be straight with you young man


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

how in the hell did hasky make it back to the arena, did he us roll out or something


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Cynic said:


> Is it just me or is Otunga getting blacker?


Yeah, looks like it.


----------



## Carlito_mfc (Sep 6, 2006)

So sarcastic that this promo is cringeworthy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

STFU Cena... he's rants like a 10 year old.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cena vs Barrett at TLC.. obvious.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Technically(kayfabe speaking) it would make much more sense if they just banned Cena from WWE events for attacking a wrestler or going past a restricted area..I mean in a way this looks pretty stupid that a guy no longer employed but buys a ticket, keeps jumping over the rail or whatever without security doing anything lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Solid_Rob said:


> Husky looks like a fat Mickie James...


So he looks like Mickie James then?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

someone needs to revoke Cena's hood pass


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

He's the CENA MAN and he's COMIN' TO GETCHA!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

MUTINY


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Nexus standing still


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

4 face turns.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Barret "Eep...."


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Husky walked off!!!!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Husky left some food at the hotel.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Nexus turning on Wade?!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God I thought I couldn't hate Cena as much as I do already but this just makes me sick of the guy to the point where he should really get fired and leave forever....


Oh come on what the fuck is going on with Nexus?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

SMH....welp


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The mutiny begins!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Otunga to lead NeXuS Wolfpac?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

On your own Wade. Otunga has masterminded a mutiny! :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

RIP Nexus


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh shit, Otunga left him, now he's in deep shit.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Swerve!!

And I really wanted Cena to get his ass kicked.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

wtf is nexus over like that!?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

swerve.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Cynic said:


> Is it just me or is Otunga getting blacker?


Just the way it should be!:gun:


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

How does Otunga seem like a more competent leader to the nexus?


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Didnt see that coming


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

NOT THE DIET SODA, NOT AGAIN!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

john my diet soda


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

John my diet soda :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"John, my diet soda, what are you doing?!" 

:lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THE END OF NEXUS. THANK GOD.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

PUNK! :lmao


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

This makes no fn sense. Security should take him to jail!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Shit punk, you just clogged the thread.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao diet soda AHAHAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

his iphone :lmao


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

"John, my diet soda!"


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh fuck, not the diet soda again! Call the authorities!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

CM Punk's spilled diet soda, pt. 2

LMAO Cena gave him the soda and Punk threw it on the floor.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The Diet Soda!

:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"John, my diet soda, what are you doing?" :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"John, my diet soda, what are you doing?"

Raw is Punk


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

fuck punk is funny


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

He actually has a diet soda


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Cena handed Punk his Pepsi and he threw it on the ground


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

john..my diet soda...what are you doing? my iphone...LOL


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

lmfao punk......my diet soda


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

BWAHAHAHAHA DIET SODAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 

omfg i cant stop laughing, i NEED a gif of Cena handing punk the diet soda


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hahahahah "My diet soda!" awesome cole reference.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Punk dropped the soda! Punk dropped the soda!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

This fan has some pretty familiar theme music


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

NyQuil said:


> Otunga to lead NeXuS Wolfpac?


***** World Order


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

MY DIET SODA JOHN !?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Why are they playing his music? He's not employed! :lmao


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cena is fired, but they have his entrance music. Ridiculous.

Anyone else expecting a HUGE Otunga clothesline as Barrett was about to run into the back?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Cena handing Punk his Diet Pepsi!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Hmmm he's fired but they still play his music.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

So I can run in the ring, attack the wrestlers, and celebrate as music plays?


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Cena should no longer even have music playing


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

so is Barrett out of Nexus now or what


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fired...yet they play his music on cue.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I seriously have a man crush on Punk.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ahahahahahah he tried to give Punk a wristband.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena and Punk's interaction hahaha


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

lmao @ the wristband to Punk...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Wonder if Sheffield, Young, and Tarver will return to Nexus if Barrett isn't in charge anymore.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Poor Punk. :lmao


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

honestly tonight just made me want to see the cena-miz feud part 2.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHY DOES A FAN HAVE THEME MUSIC?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

And now a wristband! That more than makes up for a soda.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Cena and Punk together are becoming GOLD.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Mediocre show. Not enough Michael Cole.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Haha, usertitle change time!


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

How does Barrett have the power to rehire Cena? If Cena is fired why does his music play? Before the internet how did everyone know to blow into the SNES cartridges to get them to work?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cena tweaking C.M. Punk cracked me up!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

wow..gay ultimatum..smh


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Husky isa beast.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Mutiny!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

you're either nexus or against us


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wade Barrett is officially dead and buried. Fucks sake WWE. Top heel in the company, heat magnet and you've now got Otunga owning the guy.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

TUNGA'S IN CHARGE!

WHATCHA GONNA DO, WADE BARRETT?!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Otunga as the mutiny leader = awesome.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena and Punk. :lmao

Please tell me someone gifed the Diet Soda and the Wristband.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA suck it up baby you knew it was coming!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

face Cena and heel Punk fued.....make my dreams come true Vince please. the promo's will be epic


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rice9999 said:


> THE END OF NEXUS. THANK GOD.


*Nexus isn't going anywhere.*


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> WHY DOES A FAN HAVE THEME MUSIC?


The sign guy should get theme music.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> Wonder if Sheffield, Young, and Tarver will return to Nexus if Barrett isn't in charge anymore.


they should doo the wolf pack thing and have Barret recruit these guys so they feud

We have gone to long with out a Stable to Stable Feud


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Otunga's the man with the plan.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

No Wade, don't rehire Cena. Let Nexus rot under Otunga's rule!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Holy shit, R-Truth wasn't on this show.

That's why it was great.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Rickey said:


> How does Barrett have the power to rehire Cena? If Cena is fired why does his music play? Before the internet how did everyone know to blow into the SNES cartridges to get them to work?


not enough rep for this


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk has made RAW a lot more enjoyable


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

CM Punk really doesn't like Cena. I wouldn't blame him.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Otunga finally got his revenge on "The Man"


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cynic said:


> Holy shit, R-Truth wasn't on this show.
> 
> That's why it was great.


Oh yeah! :lmao


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hmm Cena's fired, but his music plays and he walks back up the stage as if he's going to the back. They're doing a bad job of making it look like he's actually fired.

Though, this is pro wrestling we're talking about.


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

Barrett looked like he just got banished to superstars


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

FROM THIS MOMENT. STARTING NOW. STARTING NOW, FROM THIS MOMENT ON. RIGHT NOW. THIS WILL BE... THE GENESIS OF OTUNGA.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

FX™ said:


> Wade Barrett is officially dead and buried. Fucks sake WWE. Top heel in the company, heat magnet and you've now got Otunga owning the guy.


*It's pretty apropos actually.*


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> Punk has made RAW a lot more enjoyable


RAW IS PUNK!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> Punk has made RAW a lot more enjoyable


better than his crap from last week


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

i wish us fans had the same luxury of having our own personal theme music play after crossing the barricade and beating up the wrestlers.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

CM Punk and Cena interacted!? So the Cena going back to being a rapper and forming a stable with MC Punk rumors are true!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Seriously, how could none of you guys see this? They've been foreshadowing a rift between Barrett and Otunga since Nexus started.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

If I ever jump the guardrail, I want my theme to be The Final countdown.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Rickey said:


> Before the internet how did everyone know to blow into the SNES cartridges to get them to work?


Because that's how we fixed NES cartridges.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> Seriously, how could none of you guys see this? They've been foreshadowing a rift between Barrett and Otunga since Nexus started.


they pulled if of pretty well if u ask me


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Cena is the worst storyline firing of all time.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Where did Barrett get the power to re-hire CEna?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, wwe. Show me how you make Barrett matter now.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> If I ever jump the guardrail, I want my theme to be The Final countdown.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Hopefully the true mastermind Otunga dons the Malcom X gimmick to lead the new nation


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

emanc93 said:


> Where did Barrett get the power to re-hire CEna?


The GM said if Cena did'nt listen to Barrett, he'd be fired. so Barrett came up with the _free or fired_ stipulation for his match with Orton at SS.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

kiss the stick said:


> Hopefully the true mastermind Otunga dons the Malcom X gimmick to lead the new nation


Otunga
Young
Tarver
Big Zeke ?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Is this the start of dave otanga rein as nexus leader?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> Hopefully the true mastermind Otunga dons the Malcom X gimmick to lead the new nation


I'd like to see Hennig take on Owen's old gimmick.

"Well...uhm...enough's ENOUGH!...and...uhm....uhhhhh...enough is...time...uhm...FOR A CHANGE...of...McGillicutty..."


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

perro said:


> they pulled if of pretty well if u ask me


I know, but I see people complaining about so I just wanted to mention that's it's already been foreshadowed.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Cynic said:


>


My Theme Mobb Deep - Shook Ones Part 2

:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP0wsET8__Y


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

kiss the stick said:


> Hopefully the true mastermind Otunga dons the Malcom X gimmick to lead the new nation


Jesus, why do people always want to put all the Black Wrestlers in a group to form a new version of the Nation of Domination?

All new version of old stables SUCK!!!


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

I want Punk's Charles Manson shirt.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

perro said:


> Otunga
> Young
> Tarver
> Big Zeke ?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Ive just danced like the zookeeper to answer the door someone punch me


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RatedRudy said:


> i wish us fans had the same luxury of having our own personal theme music play after crossing the barricade and beating up the wrestlers.


I wish we could just jump the barricade with out having security carry us off like Cena.

Seriously, WWE isn't even making an attempt to have it look like Cena is fired. Wade should have said "You cross the barricade again next week, you're going to jail." plain and simple. He keeps it up and his jailtime keeps building up. 

This whole angle has gotten stupid since Cena was "fired". They should have just given the title to Barrett, have him cost Cena number 1 contenders matches over and over again, Cena comes close but loses the Rumble, and then goes on to win the number 1 contenders spot in perhaps a tournament on Raw (like in 2006 when Triple H won the opportunity).Then he beats Wade Barrett for the WWE Title at Wrestlemania getting that ultimate win he's been waiting months for, Nexus then starts to disintegrate by the time Extreme Rules comes around, and ultimately Barrett loses his 1-2 rematches. 

And then by Fatal Four Way or MITB, have Miz cash in his MITB, take the title from Cena, and since those two have history, that might have given Miz more motive to cash in on Cena.

My idea is a bit rough around the edges and maybe not the absolute best way to have gone about this, but it would've worked out a lot better than how it is now.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Tonight's RAW gets a 9 out of 10 Limes*


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

KidGold17 said:


> Because that's how we fixed NES cartridges.


lol! but how did you know before that, how did you know!?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cynic said:


>


At 2:43 is that Justin Gabriel in bed with Gaga?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Ive just danced like the zookeeper to answer the door someone punch me


I wish I could help you...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> I wish we could just jump the barricade with out having security carry us off like Cena.
> 
> Seriously, WWE isn't even making an attempt to have it look like Cena is fired. Wade should have said "You cross the barricade again next week, you're going to jail." plain and simple. He keeps it up and his jailtime keeps building up.
> .


but then every oen would of bitched about them ripping off the Austin angle


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I wish I could help you...


Me too


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Knew Otunga would pull through. Nexus is OTUNGA's bitch.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Fell asleep, what happened with Barret and Cena


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

Geeee said:


> At 2:43 is that Justin Gabriel in bed with Gaga?


lmao that kinda looks like him. Well that was kinda cool, but Jesus WWE has to do something with Barrett to reassert his dominance big time, getting wailed on by Otunga is not good at all. On an unrelated note, I actually like their t shirts last week so much I was seriously considering buying one.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DaGhost said:


> Fell asleep, what happened with Barret and Cena


They are getting married tomorrow on NXT!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Phenomonal said:


> lmao that kinda looks like him. Well that was kinda cool, but Jesus WWE has to do something with Barrett to reassert his dominance big time, getting wailed on by Otunga is not good at all. On an unrelated note, *I actually like their t shirts last week so much I was seriously considering buying one*.


Enjoy!


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

that was a horrible raw tbh.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

My prediction: Something to do with the "bigger picture" happens next week and prevents Cena from being re-hired.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I think this show was hurting a little without Michael Cole.

6/10


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

perro said:


> but then every oen would of bitched about them ripping off the Austin angle


Lol, at least it would make sense.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Probably this point has already been raised but if Cena had to obey every order Barrett gave him as leader of Nexus, the same would go for the other members no?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

8/10 for tonights show not enough cole though am off to bed now got work in 4 hours night all


----------



## Luit (Dec 7, 2010)

Cena should have been arrested.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I laughed my ass of when Punk was bitching about his diet soda and then Cena handed it to him and Punk just dropped it. As well as Cena handing his armband to Punk and Punk just threw it back at Cena. I loved that interaction between the those two.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Geeee said:


> My prediction: Something to do with the "bigger picture" happens next week and prevents Cena from being re-hired.


Noooo, even Barrett doesn't know what this bigger picture is. Only the one and only Otunga knows it!


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Facepalm they already explained why sercurity isn't after Cena. When Nexus came, they attacked sercurity. So this is the sercurity's revenge


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

perro said:


> but then every oen would of bitched about them ripping off the Austin angle


Who cares. It would of been the better angle but all the kids would of cried of Cena went to Jail.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I liked Matthews tonight. Was solid


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> I laughed my ass of when Punk was bitching about his diet soda and then Cena handed it to him and Punk just dropped it. As well as Cena handing his armband to Punk and Punk just threw it back at Cena. I loved that interaction between the those two.


When Cena comes back he has to interact with Punk in some manner. Tonight was so great.

I didn't think I'd be able to say this before the year ended, but this Raw was pretty kick-ass. Santino showed off some skill in his big tag title win, Natalya is burying the Divas with pure talent as usual, of course Punk is changing the art of color commentating, but best of all.....NO MORE COLE! NO MORE COLE! NO MORE COLE!

Seriously being able to finally enjoy commentary tonight has made my night.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

A bit of a drop from the past few Raw's we've been having tbh. The show just felt.....off for some reason. To be fair the crowd was total shit for everybody except Cena pretty much. Even Orton didn't get his usual response and he was out a week. 

As for the actual content, well, the Nexus stuff is interesting. Are they breaking up? I lol'd at Cena's "Hey!" before he started smacking them around. But I feel like this is wearing thin. They need to let Cena and Barrett just do their business and be done with each other. 

Orton/Miz was solid, actually more than solid I'd say. I really enjoyed their segments together and Miz looked like he fit right in there with Orton in their scuffle at the end. Tables match should be good fun if nothing else. I'd say Miz wins by going A Ri, whatever that means lol.

Seamus/Morrison was, well it just wasn't good at all. It was actually alright until, you guessed it, Morisson came out with his unfunny jokes. I don't even think they were jokes, just lines that he delivered as if he were speaking. He's. Just. Damn. Awful. On that mic. Seriously. With Seamus teasing Trips you can imagine my disappointment when JoMo came out instead. Bleh. This is proof that he will never go past where he is if he doesn't learn how to cut a proper promo. Could you imagine that as a title fued promo? Jesus Christ. fpalm

3 hour slammy's next week should be......I don't know lol. If anything they will be a bitch session because people's favorites don't win.  Whatever. I just want to get this PPV over with so we can kick start the RTWM. It's an open Rumble and I'm very curious to see where they start to go with it.

Overall not a bad show but not at the same standard as the show's we've been getting these past few weeks.

Edit- I forgot about Cole. I think I know why the show was off now. It was missing the VOICE OF THE WWE!!


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

i'm so confused at the Cena thing. where is security, where are the cops, why haven't Nexus done anything and gone to people without authority about a crazed, fired superstar continuing to attack them? restraining orders? police? anything? fpalm

when Austin went nuts, there were a million security/police everywhere. that made sense. this does not.

it was a whatever Raw, wasn't bad, wasn't great.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Rawlin67 said:


> i'm so confused at the Cena thing. where is security, where are the cops, why haven't Nexus done anything and gone to people without authority about a crazed, fired superstar continuing to attack them? restraining orders? police? anything? fpalm
> 
> when Austin went nuts, there were a million security/police everywhere. that made sense. this does not.
> 
> it was a whatever Raw, wasn't bad, wasn't great.


Don't know about Police, but Nexus beat shit out of security at some point I'm sure, so if Cena is attacking Nexus, security isn't going to be in a hurry to stop him are they? They'll wanna see Nexus' ass handed to them.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Sheamus-Morrison was highlight of the show


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Rawlin67 said:


> i'm so confused at the Cena thing. where is security, where are the cops, why haven't Nexus done anything and gone to people without authority about a crazed, fired superstar continuing to attack them? restraining orders? police? anything? fpalm
> 
> when Austin went nuts, there were a million security/police everywhere. that made sense. this does not.
> 
> it was a whatever Raw, wasn't bad, wasn't great.


Logic + wrestling =


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I enjoyed this Raw, a massive step up from last week's clusterfuck, that's for sure. The Miz/Cole/Orton/King segment at the start was great stuff. I marked for SantinoLov winning the Tag team championships as well. They're going to be heaps of fun.

King Sheamus= meh. I don't love it or hate it. I guess I at least got a bit of an Irish history lesson out of it. The less said about Morrison's promo the better, but I still liked the segment overall. 

I'm really starting to grow tired of the Nexus/Cena storyline now though, I must say. I found the hotel bit hilarious and I liked Cena's interference in the Tag Team match, but the Barrett/Cena interaction to end the show felt a little flat to me. I hope that they're planning on having Barrett/Cena at TLC, because I don't think I could stand WWE trying to draw this storyline out any longer.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

King Sheamus is just as awful as I expected. Miz still looks weak as expected and Cena is going to get his job back as expected. I was entertained but it was still a predictable show.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

This "Cena fired" storyline has turned into total retardation, they could have done so much better with this.

Who was the tall guy with TK?


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

I've barely watched half of this but this is back to predictable crap and I cant even listen to the commentary without Cole which is shocking. Who the hell is supposed to be the heel now?

Of course Cena costs nexus the belts which is fine but you just made gabriel a joke by having him job to the cobra, lets see who he joins in the group of fine athletes who have lost to that. The usos, Zack Ryder and i cant even name any others because Santino fucking blows.

Cole acting apologetic pissed me off too, he should just step up and own the heel role

Everyone who keeps guessing the GM is dumb because they clearly dont know who it is and keep writing it so it is impossible to name somebody, eventually they will just have to bring in MacMahon or someone from outside the company and claim they were the GM all along. WWE creative is a joke and the people that were fired or quit got exactly what they deserved

Where the fuck did Sheamus get his crown? It looks like it came from a fucking happy meal. John Morrison still sucks, and they aren't using Daniel Bryan or Ted DiBiase well at all other than to give the divas air time, I swear a few more weeks of this shit and im gone forever


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

Rawlin67 said:


> i'm so confused at the Cena thing. where is security, where are the cops, why haven't Nexus done anything and gone to people without authority about a crazed, fired superstar continuing to attack them? restraining orders? police? anything? fpalm
> 
> when Austin went nuts, there were a million security/police everywhere. that made sense. this does not.
> 
> it was a whatever Raw, wasn't bad, wasn't great.


they explained that as Cena being tight with security, but its just crap creative IMO


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Don't know about Police, but Nexus beat shit out of security at some point I'm sure, so if Cena is attacking Nexus, security isn't going to be in a hurry to stop him are they? They'll wanna see Nexus' ass handed to them.


uh, they HAVE to. it's securitys job. why would Nexus not go to Vince or something about this? it just doesn't make sense. a guy that is fired from the company is coming in to their ring every single week and beating up their superstars.

like Nexus beat up every single security person and that makes them not do their job lulz.



Starbuck said:


> Logic + wrestling =


it's not logic, it's booking 101. the logic excuse is stupid for something here. this is LAZINESS. it's fucking lazy to at least not add in some sense of peril for Cena. there's no peril, no drama. he just comes in, beats up some people, and walks away unscathed and not even in a remote sense of trouble. 



MondayNightJericho said:


> they explained that as Cena being tight with security, but its just crap creative IMO


it's complete creative crap. they should at least have restraining orders on him or something, the guy is FIRED. CM Punk is the only good thing about this angle right now, pretty much ridiculing the entire storyline. 

it's just turned into a joke, which is sad, considering all the tension that was built up in this feud, and how that one match was going to decide cena's career, and it's all been washed away for some silly jokes and "no big deal" isms.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

On their first night Nexus beat up everyone including vince,security, a lot of the superstars in the back. everyone pretty much hates nexus. why would they then protect the very people that beat them up?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

i don't give a shit that no one's helping them. you COMPLETELY miss the point.


Nexus haven't TRIED to get any help. they look like complete fucking morons. they haven't mentioned anything to security, they haven't tried to reach the anonymous GM, or reach Vince McMahon, they haven't contacted police, we haven't seen them try any of this, so we have to assume they haven't. 



so what the hell are these retards doing? they're just taking it, attack after attack, and then bitching and moaning like girls instead of Barrett actually trying to stop it.


my problem isn't that they're not getting any help. it's that Barrett hasn't TRIED, and just keeps thinking "well, i'll be able to stop cena this time, do'op, no i didn't."


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

They are letting him destroy them because it's all part of the plan, all part of the bigger picture. _Twirls moustache and cackles._


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

I find it really funny how people suck CM Punk's dick on commentary so much. Words can not explain how bad some of you guys are.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Disciple514 said:


> Otunga running all the way back to the YUM Arena from the hotel. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *He's black and he's in Louisville. Brotha knows to run fast.
> 
> What do you think the cops would think of a black guy outside in his underwear and t-shirt in Louisville?
> 
> Brotha better run!*


It aint called The KFC Yum arena for nothin.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Starscream Otunga transforms into a jet to get from the hotel to the arena in warpspeed, then lays an ultimatum on Megatron Barrett to end a show where Santino and Kozlov win the tag titles, Cole gets RKOed and Daniel Bryan gets laid. GLORIOUS!


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

please let this be a face turn for Dibiase, he needs a good push. 


Also push Tyson Kidd, and squash DH more.


edit:
I want a top-rope Nexus-shirt


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

raw-monster said:


> I find it really funny how people suck CM Punk's dick on commentary so much. Words can not explain how bad some of you guys are.


Well, ever since JR left Raw the announcing has been beyond terrible. Out comes Punk and he is amazingly awesome at it so obviously people are going to jump on him for it.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Rawlin67 said:


> i don't give a shit that no one's helping them. you COMPLETELY miss the point.
> 
> 
> Nexus haven't TRIED to get any help. they look like complete fucking morons. they haven't mentioned anything to security, they haven't tried to reach the anonymous GM, or reach Vince McMahon, they haven't contacted police, we haven't seen them try any of this, so we have to assume they haven't.
> ...


the fuck are you talking about? when john cena was in the parking lot or wherever barrett said something like "enough of this, security, escort cena out" And why would they try getting help if they know they won't? do you actually watch the show?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> the fuck are you talking about? when john cena was in the parking lot or wherever barrett said something like "enough of this, security, escort cena out" And why would they try getting help if they know they won't? do you actually watch the show?


they know the police wouldn't help them out? lolwut? 

they don't know shit. they haven't tried shit. it's booking 101, i'm sorry you can't understand that.

not only could they have Cena arrested, they could sue the guy. but no, they're just gonna re-instate him because he's being mean.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Rawlin67 said:


> they know the police wouldn't help them out? lolwut?
> 
> they don't know shit. they haven't tried shit. it's booking 101, i'm sorry you can't understand that.
> 
> not only could they have Cena arrested, they could sue the guy. but no, they're just gonna re-instate him because he's being mean.


the police wouldn't arrest 7 guys who weren't under contracts, who vandalized WWE property, attacked WWE employees, wrestlers, security, and everyone, for a duration of 6 months? 

oh yeah, it's booking 101, right? the show would be ten times better with you producing it, right? get the fuck out of here.

besides, do you really want them to waste time in this angle with a "suing" or "arresting"? it would go nowhere. besides getting "arrested" means jack shit in the WWE becuase like in the case of Orton/HHH, HHH came back the week after he got arrested.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> the police wouldn't arrest 7 guys who weren't under contracts, who vandalized WWE property, attacked WWE employees, wrestlers, security, and everyone, for a duration of 6 months?
> 
> oh yeah, it's booking 101, right? the show would be ten times better with you producing it, right? get the fuck out of here.


i don't really give much of a shit about them writing other stupid shit, so i don't see why you're even bringing that up.

the fact is this is the same shit they went through with Austin. heel boots out face, face gets revenge. but it was written a million times better then, with restraining orders, court orders, police, etc.

yes, i'd rather see them "waste some time" adding dramatic elements to this angle, instead of cena making some jokes and basically beating them all up and having NO peril whatsoever. it would also help Cena a lot, because anti-establishment would make him look good for those that he isn't over with already.

did i ever say the show would be better with me producing it? no? ok then, guess you should try not putting words in my mouth


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Satanixx said:


> SAYS the guy with the Alberto Del Taco avatar.
> 
> Yeah that makes fucking sense.


So Alberto Del Rio, one of the most entertaining heels in the company, is worse than what is, simply a poke to the face that someone uses as his finishing move?

"Yeah that makes fucking sense"


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Rawlin67 said:


> i don't really give much of a shit about them writing other stupid shit, so i don't see why you're even bringing that up.
> 
> the fact is this is the same shit they went through with Austin. heel boots out face, face gets revenge. but it was written a million times better then, with restraining orders, court orders, police, etc.
> 
> ...


if you've actually been watching the programming ever since cena was fired you wouldn't hear a single boo from the crowd. as a matter of fact you hear more and more male voices cheering every week, so it seems he is getting over with people. aside from that, why the fuck does cena need to "look good" and "get over" when he's already the top star in the business and is over with the majority of the WWE audience?

you say it's the same shit as before, excluding restraining orders and all that, but if they DID put in all of the stuff you mentioned you'd complain about their lack of originality. WWE knows this has been done before so they're getting straight to the point and heart of the story. the focus after last night is now not just on barret vs cena but the nexus group as a whole. otunga's ultimatum with barrett is pretty dramatic IMO and i'd rather get the story moving than waste time with something we've already seen countless times before.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> if you've actually been watching the programming ever since cena was fired you wouldn't hear a single boo from the crowd. as a matter of fact you hear more and more male voices cheering every week, so it seems he is getting over with people. aside from that, why the fuck does cena need to "look good" and "get over" when he's already the top star in the business and is over with the majority of the WWE audience?
> 
> you say it's the same shit as before, excluding restraining orders and all that, but if they DID put in all of the stuff you mentioned you'd complain about their lack of originality. WWE knows this has been done before so they're getting straight to the point and heart of the story. the focus after last night is now not just on barret vs cena but the nexus group as a whole. otunga's ultimatum with barrett is pretty dramatic IMO and i'd rather get the story moving than waste time with something we've already seen countless times before.


again, assuming and putting words in my mouth. i wouldn't complain. i'd appreciate if you'd stop telling me what i'd do, i know what i would do, me. i'm a fan of good story-telling, if i'm enthralled, it really doesn't matter if its that original. this is not enthralling to me whatsoever. now, i highly doubt WWE creative actually thought "ok, we've done this before, so let's go this route instead," considering these are the same guys who have re-hashed Kane/Taker for the 100th time. nothing with Otunga's ultimatum with Barrett is dramatic, because Otunga is a fucking joke and every time he opens his mouth to talk it's a laugh riot. 

this whole feud has lost a lot of momentum after an anti-climactic Survivor Series, and it's still just as anti-climactic.

i mean, come on, they played his freaking theme music. i know you'll quote me and tell me it's not a big deal, but they basically broke kayfabe on their own show. you're telling me thats them getting to the point and the heart? it's just them being lazy, which is what most of this story has been. simple beat-me-ups and bad jokes.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

RAW was great last night!

I thought Punk brought King back to life and it was good to hear the play-by-play guy calling the match for once; please Cole stay away.

I don't know what's changed the last couple of months but almost everything on RAW seems to have a point now.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Loved that Raw, kept me watching at all times, except for the tag team match. Even the divas match was made good by commentary from Punk, King and Matthews.

Matthews did very well I think, wouldn't mind him being the permanent play-by-play caller if Cole stays off and becomes GM or something. He also has a funny side if you watch NXT, so when he learns how to mix both, he'll be good.


----------



## abv (Sep 24, 2010)

RAW is written for idiots- that is the target group of WWE these days. So you don't need to search for logic or realism too much. RAW sucked!


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Did Michael Cole come out of the closet when he was talking about The Miz. How his feelings for him will never change


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

FX™ said:


> Loved that Raw, kept me watching at all times, except for the tag team match. Even the divas match was made good by commentary from Punk, King and Matthews.
> 
> Matthews did very well I think, wouldn't mind him being the permanent play-by-play caller if Cole stays off and becomes GM or something. He also has a funny side if you watch NXT, so when he learns how to mix both, he'll be good.


i agree. he knows his stuff too...moves, history etc.. if memory serves me correctly, he was becoming quite the wrestler too on tough enough..but everyone thought he wasnt big enough and i think he got hurt too.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Pretty lackluster RAW imo last night. I always used to defend Randy Orton when everyone was saying that he was boring on the mic, but I can clearly see where they were coming from. I almost fell asleep during his promo. That RKO on Cole was great though. The tag team division is a complete disgrace now. When the hell did Mark Henry team up with that guy he was with. I dont even know his name. And then Cena comes from under the ring. WOW. How original was that. SMH. 

I knew from the minute Cena had to join Nexus, i knew that the WWE would mess this storyline up and thats exactly what they have done. Nexus telling Wade to reinstate cena or face mutiny. How ideal for a supposedly 'FIRED' cena to come back. Surely the writers can come up with better scenarios for a way to get Cena back in. At this rate I would take back Vince Russo with open arms. 1/10 for this week.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Pretty lackluster RAW imo last night. I always used to defend Randy Orton when everyone was saying that he was boring on the mic, but I can clearly see where they were coming from. I almost fell asleep during his promo.


Yeah, the stuff before he came out was great, his entrance was great, he has alot of charisma, I was feeling the whole segment and then he talks...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

darnok said:


> Yeah, the stuff before he came out was great, his entrance was great, he has alot of charisma, I was feeling the whole segment and then he talks...


I agree. Its weird because like you said his entrance was great as I always mark out when his music starts but when he gets on the mic, it all goes down hill from there.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mr.King said:


> Did Michael Cole come out of the closet when he was talking about The Miz. How his feelings for him will never change


lol. I thought that sounded suspect too.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Liked the shut the fuck up chants during Sheamus's promo.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Rawlin67 said:


> uh, they HAVE to. it's securitys job. why would Nexus not go to Vince or something about this? it just doesn't make sense. a guy that is fired from the company is coming in to their ring every single week and beating up their superstars.
> 
> like Nexus beat up every single security person and that makes them not do their job lulz.


Vince is kind of in a coma right now, be prety useless trying to get help from him. 
The GM can't do anything to stop Cena, for one, he's a computer, unless he shows his face, nothings going to happen, Cena can't be threatened with being fired, he already is. 
They could go the police route... BUT THEN THE WHOLE STORYLINE WOULD BE FUCKED. BECAUSE CENA WOULD NOT BE ABLE TO GET IN AND DO HIS THING. He would go to jail, and that would be that, they have to ignore some things to get to be where they want to be.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

The Jets-Pats game sucked, so I decided to switch to RAW. zzzzzz....


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

4thand1 said:


> The Jets-Pats game sucked, so I decided to switch to RAW. zzzzzz....


Thanks for letting me know, I'll sleep alot better tonight knowing that.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Very good show. Every match and every segment advanced a storyline, which was great. They did a good job with the Cole angle and built up Miz and Orton at the same time. Thumbs up for that whole segment. Santino and Kozlov winning the belts was something I didn't see but it makes sense considering the lack of teams there is. They can feud with The Usos now and with Tamina involved, the tag division will have a storyline for a change.

I still laugh at the fact Cena is fired but can do whatever the hell he wants but he did explain that security won't help Nexus after they attacked them so I'll take that. I like the idea of Nexus rehiring him, it's like Austin/McMahon in that regard but it has come a bit quick. 

The only thing I wasn't keen on was the King Sheamus segment. I was hoping he wouldn't go the King gimmick route, it's a bit hokey in 2010 and Morrison's promo was pretty bad, I was embarassed for him after the silence his bad jokes got.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*CM Heel moments of the week*


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> *CM Heel moments of the week*


Heel? I'd say more petulant child. Says alot about all the guys around here riding Punk's dick. Hmmm, guys riding a petulant child's dick? Interesting...


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

That first one with the Coke was hilarious.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Another very entertaining RAW, they are on a roll the last few weeks.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

darnok said:


> Heel? I'd say more petulant child. Says alot about all the guys around here riding Punk's dick. Hmmm, guys riding a petulant child's dick? Interesting...


you should take that petulant child's dick out of your ass and lighten up, god


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

FreakyZo said:


> you should take that petulant child's dick out of your ass and lighten up, god


I'm a giver and you're a little black pot.

By the way, only my friends are allowed to call me "god".


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

Whats going on with Ted Diabse? he looks like he is on a constant man-period each week.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nexus One said:


> *CM Heel moments of the week*


I still want to know how the fuck he got away with wearing a Charles Manson shirt on a WWE show, let alone a PG one.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

He complains about spilling his diet coke and when he's given it just throws it on the floor?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> He complains about spilling his diet coke and when he's given it just throws it on the floor?


He didn't like the fact that Cena touch it.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

He was just being a general dick.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

His character is not a John Cena fan. Thank goodness. He's been on his case over him popping up after getting fired since he cost Barrett the match at Survivor Series. At least one commentator is showing continuity and his name is C M PUNK.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

When CM Punk can return to inring competition, I want all RAW's to be taped so that Punk can wrestle on the show, and then go back and do commentary for the whole show as well.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Just an average RAW, but solid for the most part. Wasn't really impressed with Jackson Andrews debuts, but nonetheless it was good to see him on RAW. I like both Smith, and Tyson's new look in attire. Smith obviously hit the weight room, and I think he will progress.

Can't say that I like the tag team match that they had. The Usos are awful, and I don't understand why they are still on television. Send them off to TNA. The same can be said for Kozlov, and Santino. Some would say the tag team division was revived, but I don't think that is entirely true.

Blah, blah, blah Cena vs Nexus......Need I say more?


Yes, CM Punk is strong on the commentary, but I would rather see him in the ring, and as a matter of fact I hope he turns "face" big time after this. Many of those who could care less about the man now get to hear a side of him that they would have never known. He has received plenty of strong "face" pops, and I think this will turn in to a strong "face" turn. His position at the commentary booth will have a huge affect on his "face" status. I've said before that Punk will be the new "face" the WWE, and actually challenge Cena in sales, and hopefully allowing the WWE to turn Cena heel, should Punk hit a serious wave of popularity as a "face" for the next 3 years or so. I can dream, can't I?

Morrison once again sounded forced. How does he go from delivering perfect lines on The Dirt Sheet, to acting like a christian actor in a "G" rated Christian movie. Let the man tweak his character, and give him some edge. The beard wasn't enough, and neither was that cheap promo from Jo-Mo. Hopefully when HBK returns for one night, Morrison will give him the "Flying Chuck" out of nowhere to HBK's face. Forcing the GM to suspend him for 2 weeks. Thus, setting up Morrison as the WWE's "bad boy". HHH/HBK reunite vs ironically enough Sheamus/Morrison?

Many of you aren't fans of Ted DiBiase Jr, and I happen to like the direction his character may be going. No, he isn't making a huge name for himself right now, but he looks different, and it will get him over. Something tells me this guy may be turning "face" in the near future after he dumps Maryse, or after she dumps him. Maybe she will finally have her eyes on The Miz, and he turns her down. However Riley turns out to the guy who falls for her, she then pretends to like him just to be around The Miz. Eventually falling for Riley. Thus, Riley/DiBiase feud, and I think Riley is a solid enough heel to push Teddy over where he needs to be.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

truk83 said:


> Some would say the tag team division was revived, but I don't think that is entirely true.


...like who? I think Monday proved even more how dead the division is.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

FX™;9119297 said:


> ...like who? I think Monday proved even more how dead the division is.


Playing Devil's Advocate I could make the arguement that, by putting the belts on the most over team they've made them more important in the eyes of the non-smarks and made the chase more interesting. That arguement would carry more weight if they hadn't just broken up The Dudebusters, The Gatecrashers and The Hart Dynasty of course but I think there's still some merit to it. The Nexus combination wasn't helping the titles because they were part of a much bigger angle and the belts were getting lost in that, hopefully they'll move away from them and let other teams get a look in, not that there are many thanks to WWE's retarded 'break em up before they have a chance to get over' policy :sad:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Playing Devil's Advocate I could make the arguement that, by putting the belts on the most over team they've made them more important in the eyes of the non-smarks and made the chase more interesting. That arguement would carry more weight if they hadn't just broken up The Dudebusters, The Gatecrashers and The Hart Dynasty of course but I think there's still some merit to it. The Nexus combination wasn't helping the titles because they were part of a much bigger angle and the belts were getting lost in that, hopefully they'll move away from them and let other teams get a look in, not that there are many thanks to WWE's retarded 'break em up before they have a chance to get over' policy :sad:


It's all leading to the Epic Betrayal of Tamina's when she double-crosses poor lovable Santino at The Royal Rumble/Elimination Chamber/Wrestlemania and The Usos become Tag Team Champions of the World!!!! BWAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

After all, the Santino/Tamina angle dates back to early August, they might as well ride this monster of a storyline all the way to 'Mania.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> It's all leading to the Epic Betrayal of Tamina's when she double-crosses poor lovable Santino at The Royal Rumble/Elimination Chamber/Wrestlemania and The Usos become Tag Team Champions of the World!!!! BWAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!
> 
> After all, the Santino/Tamina angle dates back to early August, they might as well ride this monster of a storyline all the way to 'Mania.


I literally thought I was the only one that saw that coming.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Didn't the GM say that if Cole/King make physical contact that either of them will be fired? Maybe I heard it wrong, but I swear this is what went down last Monday. Something is up, and I think this is part of the "Big Picture". The question is how is this a part of the "Big Picture".


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM12Punk said:


> I literally thought I was the only one that saw that coming.


I think we all see it coming, but nobody cared enough about the angle to mention it.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> I think we all see it coming, but nobody cared enough about the angle to mention it.


Touche.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Finally watched Raw. Nothing special, Cole did a great job and almost made me ROFL with his promo :lmao

Let's see if Cena gets rehired next week.


----------

